# Μνημονιακοί και αντιμνημονιακοί: ένα δίπολο για τα σκουπίδια



## nickel (Feb 25, 2014)

Έχω βαρεθεί, έχω σιχαθεί, αυτή τη διαχωριστική γραμμή που χωρίζει τους Έλληνες σε μνημονιακούς και αντιμνημονιακούς, την πιο πρόχειρη πιπίλα για ευκολοχώνευτες διατυπώσεις. Όταν διάβασα αυτό που λένε ότι είπε η κυρία Δούρου σε πρωινή εκπομπή, ότι «Αλλιώς μαζεύει τα σκουπίδια ένας μνημονιακός και αλλιώς ένας αντιμνημονιακός», σκέφτηκα ότι η ευκολία της ανάλυσης έφτασε πια στον πάτο της. Αυτό που λέμε: «το γαμήσαμε και ψόφησε». Και αυτό το δίπολο πρέπει να ψοφήσει, δεν κάνει για εργαλείο, στόμωσε. Εγώ που κάποιοι θα με λέγανε μνημονιακό έχω τεράστιες διαφωνίες για τις οικονομικές (και όχι μόνο) λύσεις που δόθηκαν ή που προτείνονται από άλλους «μνημονιακούς» που ξέρω. Η «αντιμνημονιακή» κυρία Δούρου αποκλείεται να θέλει να μπει στο ίδιο καλάθι με τους αντιμνημονιακούς χρυσαυγίτες – ίσως ούτε με τους Ανεξέλληνες. Και αλήθεια πόσο μοιάζει η οικονομική πολιτική που θέλει για την Ελλάδα με την οικονομική πολιτική που θέλει ο κύριος Λαφαζάνης ή ο κύριος Κουτσούμπας; 

Αυτός λοιπόν ο σαχλός, ο πονηρός, ο πάγκακος μανιχαϊσμός που απευθύνεται σε ρομποτάκια που μπορούν να σκέφτονται μόνο με 0 και 1, οι καλοί αντιμνημονιακοί και οι κακοί μνημονιακοί, πρέπει να πάψει. Δεν χαρακτηρίζει πια αυτούς που βάζει στο στόχαστρό του. Χαρακτηρίζει μόνο αυτόν που χρησιμοποιεί την ευκολία του άσπρου-μαύρου για τα πολιτικά του παιχνίδια, ακριβώς όπως κάποιοι άλλοι βολεύονται με τη θεωρία των δύο άκρων.


----------



## Paradiper_Du (May 22, 2014)

Χτύπησε πάλι ο Μπαλτάκος

Eρώτηση: Τις θέλετε αυτές τις ψήφους των πολιτών που κατευθύνθηκαν στη Χρυσή Αυγή;

- Εν πάση περιπτώσει, δεν πρέπει να χαρίσουμε ανθρώπους που μέσα από τις δικές τους επιλογές ψήφισαν στον πρώτο γύρο τους ανθρώπους της Χρυσής Αυγής. Δεν είναι ένα ενιαίο ναζιστικό «πράγμα» αυτό που υποστήριξε τους βασικούς υποψηφίους της Χρυσής Αυγής, για να χρησιμοποιήσω μια φράση των προηγούμενων εβδομάδων…

Eρώτηση: Άρα μου λέτε ότι είναι ευπρόσδεκτες οι ψήφοι των συμπολιτών μας που πήγαν προς τη Χρυσή Αυγή;

- Ευπρόσδεκτη είναι κάθε ψήφος που την αποσπάμε από το ναζισμό και το φασισμό. Και με αυτό πρέπει, νομίζω, να συμφωνήσουμε όλοι κ. Πορτοσάλτε. Να μειώσουμε, λοιπόν, τη δύναμη της Χρυσής Αυγής. Δεν συμφωνείτε κι εσείς με αυτό; Κάθε ψήφος που φεύγει από τη Χρυσή Αυγή είναι θετικό πράγμα για τη δημοκρατία.

http://www.capital.gr/Articles.asp?id=2022157

Μόνο που αυτή τη φορά τον λέγανε Σκουρλέτη. Τελικά: «Αλλιώς μαζεύει τα σκουπίδια ένας μνημονιακός και αλλιώς ένας αντιμνημονιακός»; Ή ίδια;


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 22, 2014)

Δηλαδή, είναι το ίδιο όταν γίνονται κρυφές συζητήσεις μεταξύ κορυφαίων στελεχών και το ίδιο δημόσιες προσκλήσεις ανάνηψης προς απλούς ψηφοφόρους;


----------



## Marinos (May 22, 2014)

Να παραπέμψω ή θα μετακινήσει κανείς το (μισό) δικό μου ποστ και του Δόκτορα εδώ;

edit: Χερ Ντόκτορ, αυτή η συνεχής σύμπτωση αρχίζει να γίνεται ανησυχητική!


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 22, 2014)

Marinos said:


> edit: Χερ Ντόκτορ, αυτή η συνεχής σύμπτωση αρχίζει να γίνεται ανησυχητική!


Επειγόντως να βρούμε τότε πού κάνουμε λάθος! :devil:

Ίσως στο δια ταύτα...


----------



## nickel (May 22, 2014)

Το ηθικό σκέλος της συζήτησης δεν είναι εύκολο για μένα. Είναι μαγαρισμένες οι ψήφοι εκείνων που ψήφισαν ΧΑ την περασμένη Κυριακή; Ζητάνε κάτι, βάζουν όρους μαζί με την ψήφο τους της δεύτερης Κυριακής; Δεν έχω κάτσει να το σκεφτώ και έτοιμες απαντήσεις δεν έχω.

Η αυτόματη αντίδραση όμως που είχα όταν διάβασα την είδηση ήταν ότι μάλλον πρόκειται για τακτικό λάθος του Σύριζα. Η ψήφος στον Σύριζα γίνεται έτσι (νομίζω) καθαρά αντιμνημονιακή ψήφος ευρέος φάσματος, από τη στιγμή που καλεί ψηφοφόρους από ολόκληρο το φάσμα. Ωστόσο, αυτό που θα του πουν είναι ότι αυτή η αντιμνημονιακή ψήφος, ακόμα κι αν μπορεί να _ρίξει_ κυβερνήσεις, είναι αμφίβολο αν μπορεί να _στηρίξει_ κυβερνήσεις. Έτσι, εκτός από το ηθικό πλεονέκτημα, νοθεύει πολύ και την αριθμητική της όλης υπόθεσης αυτή η πρόσκληση.


----------



## rogne (May 22, 2014)

Εγώ πάλι σκέφτομαι τι θα γινόταν αν έβγαινε ένας πολιτικός, αρχηγός, κοινοβουλευτικός εκπρόσωπος, υποψήφιος, δεν έχει σημασία, και έλεγε "μετά από δύο χρόνια και τα όσα έχουν γίνει, θεωρούμε τις τετρακόσιες τόσες χιλιάδες ψηφοφόρους της ΧΑ οριστικά εκφασισμένους και αλίμονό τους αν τους βρούμε". Φαντάζεστε (φαντάζομαι) τι θα επακολουθούσε: "Κήρυγμα μίσους από τον α", "ανοιχτό προσκλητήριο βίας από τον β", "πογκρόμ ζητάει ο γ", "εμφύλιο πόλεμο κήρυξε ο δ", κ.ο.κ. Ωστόσο, ένα από τα δύο: είτε δεν τους θεωρείς οριστικά εκφασισμένους τους ψηφοφόρους της ΧΑ και τους ανακαλείς στη δημοκρατική κλπ. τάξη προσπαθώντας να τους προσεταιριστείς με τους δικούς σου όρους, είτε τους θεωρείς οριστικά εκφασισμένους και τους ανακηρύσσεις εχθρούς σου, γιατί τι άλλο μπορείς να τους κάνεις τότε; Όσοι δηλαδή καταγγέλλουν την πρώτη στάση είναι έτοιμοι να υποστηρίξουν τη δεύτερη; Αν όχι, μιλάμε για υποκριτές με περικεφαλαία που, στην καλύτερη περίπτωση, προτιμούν να κάνουν τουμπεκί το φαινόμενο σε ό,τι τους αφορά και να το επικαλούνται μόνο και μόνο για να δημιουργούν εντυπώσεις εις βάρος άλλων.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 22, 2014)

Αυτή είναι μια πραγματικά ενδιαφέρουσα συζήτηση και υποθέτω ότι συμφωνούμε πως η σωστή και δημοκρατική απάντηση είναι ότι δεν χαρίζουμε κανέναν ψηφοφόρο στον φασισμό. Αυτό σημαίνει κτγμ, με τη σειρά του, ότι δεν θα κάνουμε μόνιμους και αμετακίνητους διαχωρισμούς άσπρου-μαύρου, αλλά θα προσπαθούμε με πολιτικά μέσα να ρίξουμε ολοένα και περισσότερο άσπρο στο μαύρο. Προσωπικά, τη στάση «δεν θέλω την ψήφο σου» τη θεωρώ ισχυρό πολιτικό μέσο, ιδιαίτερα αν το χρησιμοποιήσουν όλοι μαζί, χωρίς μα και μου. Εντάξει, είναι προφανές ότι θα βρεθούν κάποιοι να κραυγάζουν από εδώ και από εκεί, αλλά αυτό δεν θα πρέπει να μας κάνει να χάνουμε την ψυχραιμία μας και τον πολιτικό μας στόχο: να σβήσει αυτό το πράγμα από την Ελλάδα, το ταχύτερο δυνατό.

Αυτό δεν θα γίνει βέβαια από τη μια στιγμή στην άλλη, ούτε με πολιτικά άλματα. Το λογικό είναι να περιμένουμε να μετακινηθούν οι ψηφοφόροι της ΧΑ σταδιακά και αρχικά προς τα ιδεολογικά πιο συγγενικά τους ο καθένας κόμματα (εθνικοπατριωτικά, φοβικά προς την παγκοσμιοποίηση, κρυφορατσιστικά κλπ).

Το θέμα είναι όμως πώς θα ερμηνεύσουμε το φαινόμενο να επιστρέφει κάποιος στη δημοκρατική τάξη στη μία κάλπη και να χάνει τα δημοκρατικά του φρονήματα στη διπλανή.


----------



## rogne (May 22, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Το θέμα είναι όμως πώς θα ερμηνεύσουμε το φαινόμενο να επιστρέφει κάποιος στη δημοκρατική τάξη στη μία κάλπη και να χάνει τα δημοκρατικά του φρονήματα στη διπλανή.



Θα έλεγα κάτι πολύ απλό: είθισται εδώ και πολύ καιρό στις κοινοβουλευτικές δημοκρατίες η ψήφος να μη σημαίνει έκφραση συμφωνίας ή πολιτική στήριξη, αλλά νέτα-σκέτα ανάθεση. Με αυτή τη χοντροκομμένη λογική, άνετα ψηφίζει κάποιος "δημοκρατικά" στη μία κάλπη (για "σταθερότητα", για "να φύγουν" κλπ.) και φασιστικά στη διπλανή. Ο φασισμός μπορεί πολύ εύκολα να (θες να) γίνει το μακρύ και μουλωχτό χέρι του επίσημου αντιπροσώπου σου, της δημόσιας αρχής που επιλέγεις. Φυσικά, βάσει αυτής της λογικής, ορισμένοι συνδυασμοί δεν είναι δυνατοί, εκτός αν θεωρήσουμε ότι ένα κομμάτι των ψηφοφόρων είναι πατενταρισμένοι παράφρονες (πράγμα που βέβαια δεν μπορεί να αποκλειστεί απριόρι): δεν μπορείς να ψηφίζεις π.χ. ΣΥΡΙΖΑ για τον δήμο της Αθήνας και ΧΑ για την περιφέρεια Αττικής, ενώ το αντίστροφο είναι εφικτό (δεν επεκτείνομαι στο γιατί, νομίζω είναι αρκετά φανερό).

Για το άλλο που λες, Δρ., τη στάση "δεν θέλω την ψήφο σου", νομίζω ότι είναι αποτελεσματική όταν έχεις απέναντί σου τους ψηφοφόρους με τα χρώματά τους: αν δηλαδή εκλέγεσαι π.χ. σε δευτεροβάθμιο όργανο, από χρωματισμένους και γνωστούς "ψηφοφόρους" που είναι ήδη και αυτοί εκλεγμένοι αντιπρόσωποι. Διαφορετικά, η στάση αυτή ισοδυναμεί με αποκλεισμό και κήρυξη πολέμου: αν κατεβαίνεις σε _γενικές _εκλογές και λες ότι ένα υποσύνολο ψηφοφόρων σού είναι συλλήβδην ανεπιθύμητοι, ουσιαστικά τους κηρύσσεις ανεπιθύμητους _γενικώς_. Η συνέχεια είναι ευνόητη: οι ψηφοφόροι αυτοί θα περιχαρακωθούν, θ' αρχίσουν να χτίζουν ταυτότητα αουτσάιντερ και... θα στη φυλάνε γι' αργότερα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 22, 2014)

rogne said:


> Διαφορετικά, η στάση αυτή ισοδυναμεί με αποκλεισμό και κήρυξη πολέμου: αν κατεβαίνεις σε _γενικές _εκλογές και λες ότι ένα υποσύνολο ψηφοφόρων σού είναι συλλήβδην ανεπιθύμητοι, ουσιαστικά τους κηρύσσεις ανεπιθύμητους _γενικώς_. Η συνέχεια είναι ευνόητη: οι ψηφοφόροι αυτοί θα περιχαρακωθούν, θ' αρχίσουν να χτίζουν ταυτότητα αουτσάιντερ και... θα στη φυλάνε γι' αργότερα.


Μα νόμιζα ότι είμαστε ήδη σε _πολιτικό πόλεμο_ με τις συγκεκριμένες εγκληματικές αντιλήψεις. Αν δεν δείχνουμε και δεν υποστηρίζουμε την, πολιτική πάντα, αταλάντευτη βεβαιότητά μας για την υπεροχή της δημοκρατίας (με όλα της τα προβλήματα) και είμαστε πάντα διατεθειμένοι να κάνουμε ένα βήμα πίσω από τις κόκκινες γραμμές μας, πώς θα επικρατήσουμε πολιτικά;


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 22, 2014)

Μανόλης Γλέζος, τώρα, στην τηλεόραση: Τους τους χαρίζουμε, στη ΝΔ! (για τους χαβγίτες)


----------



## rogne (May 22, 2014)

Ωραίος ο Γλέζος, αλλά βασικά το πετάει το μπαλάκι στην άλλη μεριά (και το ξέρει).

Για να γυρίσω ελάχιστα πιο πίσω: σηκώνει πολλή κουβέντα ποιες είναι οι κόκκινες γραμμές και τι σημαίνει "κάνω πίσω", γι' αυτό το αφήνω στην άκρη προς το παρόν. Για μένα, "πολιτικός πόλεμος" σημαίνει πόλεμος ενάντια σε αντιλήψεις, όπως το λες, Δρ. Πόλεμος ενάντια σε ψηφοφόρους μού φαίνεται εμφύλιος πόλεμος. Δεν βλέπω πώς γίνεται να συνεχίζεις τον πολιτικό πόλεμο πάνω απ' την κάλπη, ει μη μόνο... με άλλα μέσα, ψυχολογικά ή υλικά. Δεν κατηγορώ όποιον θέλει να το πάρει το ρίσκο, αλλά επιμένω ότι ο κίνδυνος να μπετοναριστούν (κι άλλο) οι αβγοψηφοφόροι είναι σημαντικός.


----------



## panadeli (May 23, 2014)

rogne said:


> δεν μπορείς να ψηφίζεις π.χ. ΣΥΡΙΖΑ για τον δήμο της Αθήνας και ΧΑ για την περιφέρεια Αττικής, ενώ το αντίστροφο είναι εφικτό (δεν επεκτείνομαι στο γιατί, νομίζω είναι αρκετά φανερό).



Με μπέρδεψε λίγο αυτό. Το αντίστροφο ποιο είναι; Να ψηφίσεις ΧΑ για τον δήμο της Αθήνας και ΣΥΡΙΖΑ για την περιφέρεια Αττικής; Και αν ναι, γιατί είναι εφικτό;


----------



## Palavra (May 23, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Το θέμα είναι όμως πώς θα ερμηνεύσουμε το φαινόμενο να επιστρέφει κάποιος στη δημοκρατική τάξη στη μία κάλπη και να χάνει τα δημοκρατικά του φρονήματα στη διπλανή.


Μα δεν νομίζω ότι επιστρέφει στ' αλήθεια κάποιος στη δημοκρατική τάξη στη μία κάλπη. Για παράδειγμα, είμαι σίγουρη ότι αυτήν την Κυριακή αρκετοί ψηφοφόροι της ΧΑ θα ψηφίσουν Σακελλαρίδη, όχι επειδή έγιναν ξαφνικά αριστεροί, αλλά επειδή μισούν τον Καμίνη. Ας μην ξεχνάμε ότι όχι μόνο δεν τους άφησε να πραγματοποιήσουν με το έτσι θέλω τα συσσίτια μίσους στην πλατεία Συντάγματος, και μάλιστα πάνω από μία φορά, αλλά επίσης κίνησε διαδικασίες όταν ο Παναγιώταρος και οι συν αυτώ εισέβαλαν στο γραφείο του δέρνοντας στην πορεία και ένα κοριτσάκι. Να σημειωθεί ότι δεν εξετάζω εδώ αν ο Καμίνης είναι ή δεν είναι ο καλύτερος δήμαρχος που θα μπορούσε να έχει η Αθήνα, όμως το ότι τα έβαλε με τη ΧΑ στο βαθμό που περνούσε από το χέρι του και μάλιστα πριν κινηθεί η δικαιοσύνη εναντίον της είναι ένα γεγονός αδιαμφισβήτητο το οποίο δεν νομίζω ποτέ να του συγχωρήσουν τα φασιστοειδή της ΧΑ.

Και ναι, επιμένω στο «φασιστοειδή» γιατί μετά τη δολοφονία του Παύλου Φύσσα κανείς δεν μπορεί να πει ότι δεν ήξερε. Που σημαίνει ότι η ψήφος είναι συνειδητή. Πράγμα που εξάλλου δεν είναι περίεργο: δεν είναι δυνατόν οι δοσίλογοι της Κατοχής και οι υποστηρικτές των ναζί τότε να εξαφανίστηκαν από την κοινωνία σε μια νύχτα όταν τελείωσε ο Β ΠΠ, ούτε είναι δυνατόν να χάθηκαν δια μιας οι υποστηρικτές της Χούντας με τη μεταπολίτευση. Κρύφτηκαν απλώς στην κοινωνία και τώρα απλώς εκδηλώνονται.

Και γι' αυτό, για την προσωπική ευθύνη της ψήφου στους νεοναζί, εγώ προσωπικά δεν βρίσκω κανένα απολύτως ελαφρυντικό τώρα πια.


----------



## panadeli (May 23, 2014)

Palavra said:


> Μα δεν νομίζω ότι επιστρέφει στ' αλήθεια κάποιος στη δημοκρατική τάξη στη μία κάλπη. Για παράδειγμα, είμαι σίγουρη ότι αυτήν την Κυριακή αρκετοί ψηφοφόροι της ΧΑ θα ψηφίσουν Σακελλαρίδη, όχι επειδή έγιναν ξαφνικά αριστεροί, αλλά επειδή μισούν τον Καμίνη.



Κι εγώ είμαι σίγουρος γι' αυτό.
Για τον ίδιο λόγο είναι εντελώς εκτός τόπου και χρόνου η θέση Σκουρλέτη (και Τσίπρα προχθές, στην Κοσιώνη) περί ψήφων που θα αποσπάσουνε από τον ναζισμό. Δεν θα τις αποσπάσουνε. Θα τις _δανειστούνε._ Και καλά θα κάνουνε να το καταλάβουνε αυτό.

Για το δεύτερο που λες περί προσωπικής ευθύνης, προσυπογράφω με τα δύο χέρια. Προσωπικά το λέω από τις εκλογές του Μαΐου 2012. Εμένα αυτό που με ενόχλησε περισσότερο απ' όσα είπε ο Τσίπρας προχθές ήταν εκείνο το αχαρακτήριστο: "Εμείς έχουμε μετωπική σύγκρουση με την ηγεσία της Χρυσής Αυγής, όχι με τους ψηφοφόρους της". 
Τι λες ρε φίλε; Ποιοι έβαλαν την ΧΑ στη βουλή; Μόνοι τους μπήκαν; Πάντα αθώος και ανεύθυνος ο λαός;


----------



## Palavra (May 23, 2014)

Και σχετικό, του Ανδρέα Πετρουλάκη από το πρόταγκον: Βλάκας λαός
[...]
Είναι συχνή αυτή η στάση των κομμάτων, όταν οι επιλογές του λαού δεν ταιριάζουν με το δικό τους σενάριο, να υποτιμούν την κριτική του ικανότητα ακριβώς για να κρύψουν τα ελαττώματά του. Και έτσι συμβαίνει το παράδοξο, στην προσπάθειά τους να κολακέψουν και να αθωώσουν τον λαό την ίδια στιγμή να τον θεωρούν ανεπαρκή και ολιγόφρoνα. [...]



Εμένα με απασχολεί η παρεξήγηση του λαού περιορισμένης ευθύνης. Ας τους πει κάποιος ότι ο λαός δεν είναι βασιλιάς, δεν είναι ανεύθυνος άρχων. Ο λαός είναι κυρίαρχος, δηλαδή υπεύθυνος. Δεν γίνεται να είναι και κυρίαρχος και ανήλικος, και σοφός και αφελής, και παντοδύναμος και θύμα, και υπέροχος και παραπλανημένος και δημοκρατικός και ψηφόφορος φασιστών, και περήφανος και χειραγωγημένος. Δεν γίνεται προεκλογικά ο λαός να «ξέρει π ά ρ α π ο λ ύ καλά» και μετεκλογικά να μην ξέρει. Όταν τα κλισέ συναντούν τα αντίθετά τους κονιορτοποιούνται. Ο λαός είναι πριν από όλα ένα σύνολο ατομικών ευθυνών, ένα σύνολο πολιτών που για τις επιλογές τους, όσο άθλιες και αν είναι, φέρουν ακέραιη την ευθύνη. Ελαφρυντικά ο λαός έχει μόνο όταν τον κρατούν στο σκοτάδι, όταν του κρύβουν την αλήθεια. Στην περίπτωση όμως της Χρυσής Αυγής ο λαός ξέρει όσα και ο κ. Σακελλαρίδης.​


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 23, 2014)

Κτγμ, η βασική μας σύγκρουση μεσομακροπρόθεσμα θα πρέπει να είναι με το υπόστρωμα που πρόσφερε το γόνιμο έδαφος για να καρπίσει αυτός ο ιδιότυπος ελληνικός «δήθεν-και-καλά-μη-ναζιστικός» ναζισμός. Η κοινωνία με τους ελληνοκεντρικούς μύθους της, που εκπλήρωσαν τη χρησιμότητά τους στη διαδικασία εθνογένεσης τον 19ο αιώνα και είναι τόσο καταστροφικοί σήμερα, η πολτοποίηση κάθε λογικής και αναλυτικής σκέψης που καλλιεργείται από την τηλεόραση και ενισχύεται τώρα με την οικοπεδοποίηση των απόψεων στο διαδίκτυο και η παιδικά απόλυτη έλλειψη επαφής με την οικονομία, τον σημερινό κόσμο και τη συνολική, οικουμενική πραγματικότητα. Όλα αυτά ξεκινούν βέβαια από το σχολείο, αλλά σίγουρα υπάρχουν και δρόμοι ταχείας κυκλοφορίας που θα οδηγούν πιο γρήγορα σε κάποιες επιμέρους βελτιώσεις.


----------



## bernardina (May 23, 2014)




----------



## Zazula (May 23, 2014)

Palavra said:


> Eπιμένω στο «φασιστοειδή» γιατί μετά τη δολοφονία του Παύλου Φύσσα κανείς δεν μπορεί να πει ότι δεν ήξερε.


http://www.ethnos.gr/article.asp?catid=22768&subid=2&pubid=64010559
ΥΓ Διαβάστε και τα σχόλια από κάτω.


----------



## nickel (May 23, 2014)

Zazula said:


> http://www.ethnos.gr/article.asp?catid=22768&subid=2&pubid=64010559
> ΥΓ Διαβάστε και τα σχόλια από κάτω.



Καλημέρα. Τεράστια παράκληση προς όλους τους φίλους που (μου) λένε «Διάβασε τα σχόλια αποκάτω»: μετά κόπου βρίσκω την ώρα να διαβάσω τα κύρια κείμενα. Τα σχόλια κατά κανόνα δοκιμάζουν πολύπλευρα τα όρια του νευρικού μου συστήματος. Οπότε, αν γίνεται, δώστε και μερικά χαρακτηριστικά παραδείγματα με το δικό σας φίλτρο ή και νούμερα (=αριθμούς) να κοιτάξουμε, και απαλλάξτε μας από τον κόπο να εντρυφήσουμε κι εμείς.


Για το άρθρο του Πετρουλάκη:

Συνήθως συμφωνώ με τον Πετρουλάκη και χειρίζεται καλά την πολιτική ευπρέπεια.

Αν ωστόσο το ερώτημα είναι «Ναζί ή χαζοί;», τρεις είναι οι απαντήσεις και όχι μία: Ή ναζί ή χαζοί ή και ναζί και χαζοί. Και δεν έχω σ' αυτό το θέμα καμιά διάθεση για πολιτική ευπρέπεια. Άλλωστε το #17 δείχνει τα όρια στα οποία έχουμε κινηθεί. Και ας φέρουμε γρήγορα τη συζήτηση στα σχολεία, μπας και λιγοστέψουν στο μέλλον και οι χαζοί και οι ναζί που παράγουν τώρα τα σχολεία μας.


----------



## Earion (May 23, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Μα νόμιζα ότι είμαστε ήδη σε _πολιτικό πόλεμο_ με τις συγκεκριμένες εγκληματικές αντιλήψεις.


 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PNF8Qut0epU&feature=player_detailpage#t=130
Ακούστε τον στα 2:10-2:25, 2:55-3:29 : “We are at war against everyone”

Τον πόλεμο τον έχουν αρχίσει αυτοί εδώ και πολύν καιρό. Και τον κάνουν στο δικό τους γήπεδο και με τα δικά τους μέσα, τη βία και την τρομοκρατία.

Το ερώτημά μου προς εκείνα τα δημοκρατικά κόμματα που υπολογίζουν να «αποσπάσουν» τις υπέρ του φασισμού ψήφους είναι τι έχουν κάνει για να το πετύχουν αυτό. Κατέβηκαν στις γειτονιές, έκαναν δουλειά πόρτα πόρτα εξηγώντας και διαφωτίζοντας; Ή μήπως αρκούνται (και πλειοδοτούν) στο διχασμό μνημονιακών-αντιμνημονιακών, και περιμένουν απλώς να εισπράξουν;



Palavra said:


> Και γι’ αυτό, για την προσωπική ευθύνη της ψήφου στους νεοναζί, εγώ προσωπικά δεν βρίσκω κανένα απολύτως ελαφρυντικό τώρα πια.


 
Κανείς δεν κοιμάται το βράδυ δημοκράτης και το πρωί ξυπνά φασίστας. Ο εκφασισμός είναι μια διαδρομή. Πρώτα αισθάνεσαι ασφάλεια επειδή βοηθάνε τις γριούλες να πάρουν λεφτά από το μηχάνημα, έπειτα επικροτείς την επιδρομή κατά των μεταναστών μικροπωλητών, μετά μαθαίνεις να ρίχνεις το φταίξιμο «για όλες τις αυτοκτονίες» στα μνημόνια, μετά πλευρίζεις τα γραφεία τους ζητώντας να σου βρουν κανα μεροκάματο, μετά σχολιάζεις ανορθόγραφα στο Διαδίκτυο ότι μας χρειάζεται να έρθει μια Χρυσή Αυγή «για να ξεβρομίσει ο τόπος», και μετά ρίχνεις στην κάλπη υπέρ Παναγιώταρου και Κασιδιάρη. Στο τέλος ξυπνάς ένα πρωί και είσαι ένας όμορφος ρινόκερος. Κι αυτό δεν είναι το τέλος --έπεται πάντα η συνέχεια ...


----------



## Palavra (May 23, 2014)

Earion said:


> Κανείς δεν κοιμάται το βράδυ δημοκράτης και το πρωί ξυπνά φασίστας.


Συμφωνώ. Αυτό που λέω όμως είναι κάτι άλλο: ότι ο εκφασισμός δεν ξεκινά όταν αισθάνεσαι ασφάλεια επειδή βοηθούν τις γριούλες να πάρουν λεφτά από το μηχάνημα. Ξεκινά όταν σου λέει ο πατέρας σου ότι οι μαύροι είναι βρομιάρηδες, να μην είσαι αδερφή, μην κάνεις γυναικείες δουλειές, η μάνα σου προσθέτει ότι αυτά δεν είναι για γυναίκες, κι οι δυο τους κοπανούν συνέχεια ότι οι Έλληνες είναι ανώτεροι και τους πολεμάνε, και μετά εδραιώνεται όταν πας στο σχολείο και μαθαίνεις ότι οι Έλληνες είναι οι αδικημένοι της ιστορίας που θα τους άξιζαν τα πάντα και δεν έχουν τίποτα επειδή τους φταίνε οι άλλοι. Και γι' αυτό το τελευταίο φταίνε δύο πράγματα: το πρώτο είναι η διδακτέα ύλη, που επικεντρώνεται στα εθνικοπατριωτικά και θρησκευτικά και ελάχιστη έμφαση δίνει στην πολιτεία και τους θεσμούς, και το δεύτερο είναι αρκετοί δάσκαλοι και καθηγητές, που μεταφέρουν τη δική τους αμάθεια και τη δική τους μισαλλοδοξία στα παιδιά. 

Δεν πιστεύω δηλαδή ότι κάποιος πραγματικά δημοκράτης άνθρωπος ακούει τον αστικό μύθο της γριούλας που την πάνε στο μηχάνημα και λέει «α, καλοί είναι αυτοί, ας τους ψηφίσω».


----------



## Zazula (May 24, 2014)

http://www.avgi.gr/article/2715405/...sta-tileparathura-peri-ethnikofrosunis-video-


----------



## Costas (May 24, 2014)

Palavra said:


> και μετά εδραιώνεται όταν πας στο σχολείο και μαθαίνεις ότι οι Έλληνες είναι οι αδικημένοι της ιστορίας που θα τους άξιζαν τα πάντα και δεν έχουν τίποτα επειδή τους φταίνε οι άλλοι. Και γι' αυτό το τελευταίο φταίνε δύο πράγματα: το πρώτο είναι η διδακτέα ύλη, που επικεντρώνεται στα εθνικοπατριωτικά και θρησκευτικά


1ον Ο Ζουράρης προτείνει να αφαιρέσει η Βουλή των Ελλήνων τη βουλευτική ιδιότητα της Μαρίας Ρεπούση, επειδή αυτή χαρακτήρισε το χορό του Ζαλόγγου "εθνικό μύθο", αμφισβητώντας με τις "αναθεωρητικές" της "αρλούμπες" "τη λαμπρότητα της μαρτυρικής θυσίας του Γένους τα τελευταία τρεις χιλιάδες χρόνια":






2ον Ο Μίκης Θεοδωράκης λέει ότι, "αν είχε δύναμη" ο ίδιος, θα της έπαιρνε αυτής της "εθνομηδενίστριας" το διαβατήριο και θα της έλεγε να πάει να ζήσει αλλού:






Κουίζ προς τον "αριστερό" πατριώτη κο Θεοδωράκη: ποιο καθεστώς στην Ελλάδα αφαιρούσε την ελληνική ιθαγένεια από τους ιδεολογικούς αντιπάλους του τα τελευταία εβδομήντα χρόνια;


----------



## nickel (Dec 17, 2014)

Τελικά το δίπολο δεν είναι για τα σκουπίδια (;).


*Κόμμα του ενός*
Του Νίκου Δήμου
http://www.protagon.gr/?i=protagon.el.politiki&id=38364

Μέχρι τώρα πίστευα πως οι Έλληνες διαιρούνται σε δύο κατηγορίες: α) αυτούς που μισούν το Μνημόνιο και θέλουν να το σκίσουν (μεταξύ αυτών, παλαιά – και πρόσφατα πάλι – ο Αντώνης Σαμαράς) και β) αυτούς που επίσης μισούν το μνημόνιο αλλά το ανέχονται ως αναγκαίο κακό, για να δανειζόμαστε χρήματα με φτηνό επιτόκιο.

Ε, λοιπόν, προχθές ανακάλυψα κάποιον που αγαπάει το Μνημόνιο! Όχι δεν είναι ανεγκέφαλος, ηλίθιος, με νοητική υστέρηση, αλλά ένας άνθρωπος που τον ξέρω χρόνια, καλλιεργημένος, ευφυής και συνήθως σωστός στις απόψεις του. Δεν είχαμε ποτέ συζητήσει για το Μνημόνιο και όταν ήρθε η κουβέντα με κατέπληξε λέγοντας: «Το Μνημόνιο είναι το καλύτερο πράγμα που μας συνέβη εδώ και δεκαετίες. Μακάρι να μείνει για πάντα».

-Μίλα καλά!

-Είναι η γνώμη μου από τότε που διάβασα το πρώτο. Και πρέπει να σου πω ότι είμαι από τους ελάχιστους Έλληνες, που τα έχουν διαβάσει όλα!

-Έχω μείνει άναυδος!

-Το φαντάζομαι. Αλλά για να ξεκαθαρίσουμε τα πράγματα: Πες μου τι νομίζεις πως είναι τα μνημόνια;

-Είναι οι όροι που μας θέτουν οι δανειστές για να μας δανείσουν.

-Σωστά. Και οι όροι αυτοί ποιους αφορούν, αυτούς ή εμάς;

-Προφανώς εμάς.

-Και τι μας ζητάνε να κάνουμε;

-Περικοπές, φόρους, χαράτσια, απολύσεις, αιματηρές οικονομίες και άλλα φρικτά. Και εσύ συμφωνείς!

-Κάνεις λάθος. Τα μνημόνια μας ζητάνε να εκσυγχρονίσουμε και να εξορθολογήσουμε την οικονομία μας, να ισοσκελίσουμε προϋπολογισμούς και ισοζύγια πληρωμών – και γενικά να εξυγιάνουμε όλο το κοινωνικό-οικονομικό μας σύστημα, για να πάψουμε να ζούμε με δανεικά. Ούτε περικοπές ζητάνε, ούτε φόρους. Αυτά τα κάνουν οι έλληνες πολιτικοί. Επειδή δεν μπορούν ή δεν θέλουν να κάνουν βασικές αλλαγές και μεταρρυθμίσεις, τραβάνε μία οριζόντια περικοπή και μετά τα ρίχνουν στην τρόικα και το μνημόνιο.

-Και γιατί δεν το θέλουν;

-Διότι τρέμουν το πολιτικό κόστος. Διότι το πρώτο μέλημα κάθε Έλληνα πολιτικού δεν είναι να βοηθήσει τη χώρα, αλλά να επανεκλεγεί ο ίδιος και η παράταξή του.

-Δηλαδή δεν φταίνε τα μνημόνια;

-Σου συνιστώ να τα διαβάσεις. Περιέχουν χρησιμότατες υποδείξεις για την αναδιάρθρωση του δημόσιου τομέα, το άνοιγμα των κλειστών επαγγελμάτων, την κατάργηση των υπέρ τρίτων φόρων, την εξυγίανση του ετοιμόρροπου ασφαλιστικού συστήματος – όλα αυτά απαραίτητα για την επιβίωση την δική μας, πράγματα που θα οφείλαμε να έχουμε κάνει μόνοι μας εδώ και δεκαετίες! Αν δεν υπήρχε μνημόνιο, θα έπρεπε να το είχαμε εφεύρει.

-Με έχεις μπερδέψει.

-Ξέρεις τι μου θυμίζουν οι Έλληνες; Τα παιδιά, που τα βάζουν με το δάσκαλο, ο οποίος προσπαθεί να τα μάθει γράμματα. Σύμφωνοι, ο δάσκαλος μπορεί να είναι υπερβολικά αυστηρός, άγαρμπος, αψυχολόγητος – αλλά δουλεύει για καλό σκοπό.

-Ναι, αλλά ο σκοπός δεν αγιάζει τα μέσα – ούτε οι καλές προθέσεις ισοφαρίζουν την δυστυχία ενός λαού! 

-Μα γι’ αυτή δεν φταίνε τα μνημόνια, αλλά οι πανάθλιοι πολιτικοί μας. Κανείς τους δεν είχε το θάρρος να πει αυτό που είπε ο στους Ιταλούς ο Ρέντσι: ότι δεν μας φταίει η Μέρκελ, για τα χάλια της οικονομίας μας. Οι δικοί μας κοροϊδεύουν και εμάς και την Τρόικα. Απόδειξη; Από όλα όσα συμφωνήθηκαν με τα μνημόνια (ακόμα και με το πρώτο) δεν έχει γίνει σχεδόν τίποτα! Ψηφίζονται νόμοι για τα μάτια και ακυρώνονται μετά με τροπολογίες και διατάξεις. Ή παραμένουν ανενεργοί. Και τώρα πια δεν μας εμπιστεύεται κανείς.

-Αυτό είναι φανερό.

-Μα το Θεό, αν είχα χρήματα και δυνάμεις, θα ίδρυα ένα «Μνημονιακό Κόμμα» με αποκλειστικό πρόγραμμα την εφαρμογή των Μνημονίων. Αλλά πόσες ψήφους θα έπαιρνα;

-Φοβάμαι, μονάχα την δική σου…​
Μμμμ...


----------



## rogne (Dec 17, 2014)

Προσωπικά συμφωνώ με τη μεθοδολογική αρχή του διαλόγου του Δήμου, αυτό το "και μετά τα ρίχνουν στην τρόικα και το μνημόνιο". Αλλά μου φαίνεται εντελώς παράδοξο να γίνεται κάτι τέτοιο εν αγνοία των δανειστών. Είναι λ.χ. πραγματικά άξιο απορίας (θυμάμαι και τον Πρετεντέρη ν' αναρωτιέται πρόσφατα) τι τους νοιάζει τους δανειστές πώς θα προκηρύσσονται απεργίες στον ιδιωτικό τομέα, η κοινή λογική λέει ότι μόνο τους εγχώριους επιχειρηματίες ή τους μελλοντικούς ξένους επενδυτές θα τους ένοιαζε κάτι τέτοιο. Ομοίως για την ακραία ελαστικοποίηση της αγοράς εργασίας, τον βασικό μισθό πείνας και τα αμέτρητα προγράμματα "κοινωφελούς εργασίας", τα voucher και όλα αυτά τα μέτρα πάμφθηνης "απασχόλησης", ιδίως των νέων. Όμως το ότι προβάλλονται τέτοια πράγματα συνεχώς ως "απαιτήσεις της τρόικας" ή "μνημονιακές δεσμεύσεις" δεν μπορεί να 'ναι τυχαίο, ούτε μπορεί να γίνεται τόσα χρόνια πίσω απ' την πλάτη των δανειστών. Το ότι στη Γερμανία, για παράδειγμα, εφαρμόζονται ήδη από καιρό τα ίδια μέτρα κάτι πρέπει να μας πει: αν μη τι άλλο (και με όλη την καλή διάθεση που μπορεί να 'χει κανείς), ότι είναι κοινό, εγχώριο και διεθνές μέλημα η δημοσιονομική προσαρμογή, αλλά σε συνθήκες μακροχρόνιας και πιθανότατα δομικής κρίσης όπως η παρούσα, δεν υπάρχει για τις κυβερνήσεις άλλος συμφέρων τρόπος από αυτά τα σκληρά ταξικά μέτρα. Δεν αρκούν οι διάφοροι εξορθολογισμοί της δημόσιας διοίκησης και τα διάφορα ανοιχτά επαγγέλματα, αυτά είναι περισσότερο ωραία προσχήματα (που έχουν βέβαια και μια ορισμένη χρησιμότητα) παρά η εναλλακτική που αν την εφαρμόζαμε θα ήταν όλα οκ. Η ουσία είναι λιτότητα και εσωτερική υποτίμηση, δεν δουλεύει αλλιώς το πράγμα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 17, 2014)

rogne said:


> [...]αν μη τι άλλο [...]δεν υπάρχει για τις κυβερνήσεις άλλος συμφέρων τρόπος από αυτά τα σκληρά ταξικά μέτρα.


Είμαι πρόθυμος να συμφωνήσω με αυτό, με την έννοια ότι καμία εκλεγμένη κυβέρνηση διεθνώς δεν θέλει από μοχθηρία π.χ. να είναι «κακιά» απέναντι στο εκλογικό της σώμα (βλ. π.χ. ΠΑΣΟΚ), απλώς συνθλίβεται από παγκόσμιες δυνάμεις πολύ ισχυρότερες από κάθε εθνική κυβέρνηση --ακόμη και υπερδυνάμεων, όπως βλέπουμε να συντρίβεται αυτές τις ημέρες η Ρωσία.



rogne said:


> Η ουσία είναι λιτότητα και εσωτερική υποτίμηση, δεν δουλεύει αλλιώς το πράγμα.


Ξεκινώντας από εντελώς άλλες βάσεις ανάλυσης, και στα πλαίσια της οριστικά (?) δεδομένης πια παγκοσμιοποίησης (και προσθέτοντας ίσως και τη χρηστή διαχείριση των ανθρώπινων και πλανητικών πόρων), καταλήγω στο ίδιο συμπέρασμα. Αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι αποδέχομαι κάποιο «τέλος της ιστορίας», απλώς θεωρώ ότι το μέλλον βρίσκεται σε μεγαλύτερες, υπερεθνικές πολιτικές συσσωματώσεις που να συγκεντρώνουν ακόμη περισσότερη οικονομική ισχύ από τις σημερινές εθνικές κυβερνήσεις ώστε να ελέγξουν το υπερεθνικά συνασπισμένο πραγματικό αλλά και χάρτινο κεφάλαιο.


----------



## Costas (Dec 18, 2014)

Μια ευγενέστατη κυρία
Από αυτές που δεν τρέφουν καμία εκτίμηση προς τον Τσίπρα, αλλά θα τον ψηφίσουν 
(Χρήστος Χωμενίδης / lifo.gr)

Έτρωγα προχθές στην Καλαμάτα με κάτι εξαιρετικούς ανθρώπους, από εκείνους που όχι απλώς διαβάζουν βιβλία αλλά και όταν ένα βιβλίο τους αρέσει, καλούν τον συγγραφέα του να τον γνωρίσουν. Η κουβέντα ξεκίνησε από τη λογοτεχνία, πολύ σύντομα όμως –πράγμα αναμενόμενο- λοξοδρόμησε προς την πολιτική. 

Οι τρεις άνδρες της παρέας, ένας γιατρός, ένας επιχειρηματίας και ο υποφαινόμενος, είχαμε διαφορετικές ιδεολογικές αφετηρίες, διαφορετική οικογενειακή και οικονομική κατάσταση, συμπίπταμε ωστόσο στην τελική μας εκτίμηση: Πως εάν η τελική ψηφοφορία για την εκλογή Προέδρου της Δημοκρατίας αποβεί άκαρπη, εάν προκηρυχθούν βουλευτικές εκλογές, θα μπούμε σε μιαν επικίνδυνη εθνική περιδίνηση. Και πως εάν τα αποτελέσματα της κάλπης δεν δώσουν κυβέρνηση και οδηγηθούμε -όπως το 2012- σε επαναληπτικές εκλογές, τότε το τρένο για την οικονομία της πατρίδας μας μάλλον θα έχει χαθεί οριστικά. Κάθε θυσία των πολιτών κατά την τελευταία πενταετία θα έχει πάει στράφι. Κάθε -δειλή έστω- αρχή μεταρρύθμισης θα ακυρωθεί μέσα στη δίνη της ψηφοθηρίας. Όποιος και αν τελικά επικρατήσει, την άνοιξη του 2015, θα κληθεί να διαχειριστεί απλώς την κατάρρευση.

«Άρα; Να βγάλει στις 29 Δεκεμβρίου η Βουλή Πρόεδρο;» ρώτησε το αυτονόητο για εμάς μία από τις κυρίες της παρέας. «Πάση θυσία!» απαντήσαμε με μια φωνή. «Και πότε να γίνουν εκλογές;» «Το επόμενο φθινόπωρο...» «Και γιατί τότε δεν θα ισχυρίζεστε τα ίδια; Πως η κατάσταση είναι κρίσιμη κι ότι πρέπει να σφίξουμε τα δόντια και τις ζώνες μας μέχρι την άνοιξη του 2016;» «Μακάρι να φτάναμε στην άνοιξη του 2016...» παραδεχθήκαμε. «Τι θα έχει συμβεί μέχρι τότε; Θα έχει απογειωθεί μήπως η οικονομία; Θα έχει θωρακιστεί οριστικά η χώρα από τους κινδύνους;» Η μόνη ειλικρινής απάντηση -την οποίαν διστάσαμε να δώσουμε- ήταν πως απλώς θα έχουν κυλήσει μερικοί σχετικά ήρεμοι μήνες. Πως η ώρα της αλήθειας θα έχει μετατεθεί στο μέλλον, το ορατό μεν μέλλον μα πάντως όχι στη στροφή του δρόμου. Αυτό άλλωστε δεν είναι η ζωή η ίδια, εάν το δούμε αμπελοφιλοσοφικά; Μια διαρκής αναβολή του θανάτου... 

«Γιατί δεν το λέτε καθαρά;» μας στρίμωξε τότε μια κυρία εξηνταπέντε Μαϊων, η οποία μας είχε προηγουμένως εντυπωσιάσει με την ευρυμάθεια της περί τα λογοτεχνικά. «Γιατί δεν το ομολογείτε ότι απλώς δεν θέλετε να βγει ο Σύριζα;» 

«Προφανώς και δεν θέλουμε να βγει ο Σύριζα!» σηκώσαμε το γάντι που μας πέταξε. «Ποιος λογικός άνθρωπος θα επιθυμούσε να κυβερνηθεί από ένα κόμμα, το οποίο δεν έχει πείσει για το στοιχειώδες έρμα του; Το οποίο όταν δεν ανεμίζει τα λάβαρα της επανάστασης –"θα μας δώσει πετρέλαιο ο Τσάβες!", "θα καταργήσουμε τα μνημόνια με έναν νόμο του ενός άρθρου!", "θα παίζουμε νταούλι και θα χορεύουν οι αγορές!"- όταν δεν μπουκώνει τους Έλληνες με εύκολες υποσχέσεις, όταν θέλει να σοβαρέψει, εμφανίζεται στο Λονδίνο με ένα power point τόσο προχειροφτιαγμένο, ώστε τα γραφήματα του δεν έχουν καν μεταφραστεί από τα ελληνικά στα αγγλικά; Πώς να εμπιστευθούμε σοφές κεφαλές οι οποίες προφανώς αγνοούν στην πράξη τη λειτουργία της οικονομίας; Που φλερτάρουν –με ελαφρότητα μαθητευόμενων μάγων- με τα πιο ζοφερά ενδεχόμενα, με τον εσωτερικό δανεισμό λόγου χάριν; Δηλαδή με τη δέσμευση ποσοστού των τραπεζικών καταθέσεων; Που εξαγγέλλουν όχι απλώς το τέλος των ιδιωτικοποιήσεων –ανάθεμα κι αν έγινε τόσα χρόνια μία ιδιωτικοποίηση της προκοπής- αλλά και μια νέα κρατική "Ολυμπιακή";»

«Ωραία όλα αυτά» χαμογέλασε μειλίχια η εξηνταπεντάχρονη κυρία. «Θα αντισταθώ στον πειρασμό να σας θυμίσω τι υποσχόταν ο Αντώνης Σαμαράς στα "Ζάππεια" και πώς έκανε εν μια νυκτί στροφή στο κατώφλι της εξουσίας. Δεν θα ασχοληθώ καν με τα ταμεία και με τους ιδιώτες κατόχους ομολόγων του ελληνικού δημοσίου, που είδαν τις οικονομίες τους να εξανεμίζονται όταν προ τριετίας επετεύχθη το περίφημο "κούρεμα" του χρέους. Θα σας ενημερώσω μόνο για την προσωπική μου κατάσταση: 

Η σύνταξή μου ανέρχεται στο ιλιγγιώδες ποσό των εννιακοσίων ευρώ – καλούμαι δηλαδή να ζήσω με τριάντα ευρώ την ημέρα, να τρώω απλώς και να πληρώνω την ΔΕΗ, τα τσιγάρα μου κι ένα βιβλίο τον μήνα. Το σπίτι μου το αγόρασα με δάνειο, που έχω πάψει εξ αδυναμίας να εξυπηρετώ, δεν θα εκπλαγώ συνεπώς εάν μου το πάρουν και με στείλουν πίσω στο ερειπωμένο πατρικό μου στο χωριό. Στην τράπεζα έχω λιγότερα από πέντε χιλιάρικα. Με τις πρόσφατες αλλαγές στην Υγεία, συμφέρει περισσότερο να αγοράζεις τα φάρμακα σου ως ιδιώτης παρά να σου τα γράφει ο γιατρός του ταμείου σου... Γιατί συνεπώς να φοβάμαι τον Σύριζα; Μην με πετάξει στο δρόμο; Μην με αναγκάσει στα στερνά μου να ζητιανεύω; Έχετε την εντύπωση πως απέχω παρασάγγας από αυτό; Γεννήθηκα σε μιαν αυλή στο Αιγάλεω όπου τρώγαμε μισή ρέγγα κάθε Σάββατο και κρέας στις γιορτές. Σε μια παρόμοια κατάσταση ίσως να'ναι γραμμένο μου να πεθάνω. Θα έχουμε απλώς έγχρωμη τηλεόραση, που θα παίζει πρωινάδικα... 

Δεν τρέφω καμιά ιδιαίτερη εκτίμηση προς τον Αλέξη Τσίπρα. Μακάρι η αριστερά στην Ελλάδα να είχε ως ηγέτη έναν Μπερλίνγκουερ, έναν Πάλμε έστω. Θα τον ψηφίσω όμως. Από περιέργεια αν μη τι άλλο. Αφού από περιέργεια έχω φτάσει να υπάρχω...» 

Κοιταχτήκαμε αμήχανα – τι να της πούμε; Ότι η Ευρώπη ως ήπειρος γερνάει και το κοινωνικό της κράτος μοιραία διαλύεται; Ότι η Ιστορία θα περάσει ως οδοστρωτήρας από πάνω της; Πως είτε με την νυν κυβέρνηση είτε με τον Σύριζα ή όποιον άλλον, η ίδια δεν προβλέπεται να σηκώσει ποτέ κεφάλι; 

Αυτά δεν λέγονται σε ένα δείπνο, μεταξύ τυρού και αχλαδιού. 

«Ας επιστρέψουμε όμως στην λογοτεχνία. Πώς σου φάνηκε η "Καρδερίνα" της Ντόνας Ταρτ;» με ρώτησε η ευγενέστατη κυρία, βγάζοντας μας απ'τη δύσκολη θέση.

(Σ.Σ. προτιμώ το "αχλαδίου" στην έκφραση αυτή, μην τα εκχυδαΐζουμε όλα...)


----------



## SBE (Dec 18, 2014)

> Θα τον ψηφίσω όμως. Από περιέργεια αν μη τι άλλο.



H κλασσική μέθοδος λήψης αποφάσεων του Έλληνα ψηφοφόρου σύμφωνα με τα λεγόμενά του. Από περιέργεια και χωρίς να έχουν καμιά εκτίμηση στο πρόσωπό του ψήφισαν Παπανδρέου- ΠΑΣΟΚ το '81. Μετά με την ίδια λογική ψήφισαν Μητσοτάκη, μετά πάλι Παπανδρέου, μετά Σημίτη, μετά Καραμανλή. Πάντα από περιέργεια. Ποτέ γιατί διάβασαν το πρόγραμμα του κόμματος και τους άρεσε ή δεν τους άρεσε. Όχι βέβαια, αυτά είναι δύσκολα πράγματα.


----------



## Marinos (Dec 18, 2014)

Εξυπνάδες του Χωμενίδη (κτγμ). Μόνο στη φαντασία των επιφυλλιδογράφων ψηφίζει κανείς από περιέργεια, νομίζω.

Κι αυτές οι εκλογές, τελικά, όποτε και να γίνουν καταστροφικές είναι. Μήπως να τις καταργούσαμε;


----------



## Costas (Dec 18, 2014)

Όλο το τσιτάτο όμως, που είναι και μότο στην αρχική δημοσίευση, είναι: _Θα τον ψηφίσω όμως. Από περιέργεια αν μη τι άλλο. *Αφού από περιέργεια έχω φτάσει να υπάρχω...*_ Δεν νομίζω πως είναι καθόλου εξυπνάδες, στις συνθήκες που ζει μεγάλο μέρος του πληθυσμού. Εγώ τουλάχιστον έχω συναντήσει πολλούς που αυτήν ακριβώς τη στιγμή βρίσκονται σ' αυτή τη λογική. "Οι άλλοι είναι σάπιοι ως το μεδούλι, τους μισώ, ετούτους εδώ τους θεωρώ χψω (αρνητικά σχόλια) αλλά δεν έχω τίποτα να χάσω". Και νομίζω ότι ο Χ. το εκφράζει μια χαρά αυτό το συναίσθημα, χωρίς μάλιστα να το κατακεραυνώνει καθόλου, ουσιαστικά νιώθει αφοπλισμένος, παρά τις σφοδρές αντιρρήσεις του. Και όχι αφοπλισμένος από τη "βλακεία" της αλλά από το δίκιο της. Έτσι το κατάλαβα εγώ το κείμενο.


----------



## azimuthios (Dec 18, 2014)

Γυρίσαμε παιδιά στο 2012 και δεν το κατάλαβα; 

Αυτό το επιχείρημα το ακούω από τότε πάντως: 
"Πως εάν η τελική ψηφοφορία για την εκλογή Προέδρου της Δημοκρατίας αποβεί άκαρπη, εάν προκηρυχθούν βουλευτικές εκλογές, θα μπούμε σε μιαν επικίνδυνη εθνική περιδίνηση. Και πως εάν τα αποτελέσματα της κάλπης δεν δώσουν κυβέρνηση και οδηγηθούμε -όπως το 2012- σε επαναληπτικές εκλογές, τότε το τρένο για την οικονομία της πατρίδας μας μάλλον θα έχει χαθεί οριστικά. Κάθε θυσία των πολιτών κατά την τελευταία πενταετία θα έχει πάει στράφι. Κάθε -δειλή έστω- αρχή μεταρρύθμισης θα ακυρωθεί μέσα στη δίνη της ψηφοθηρίας. Όποιος και αν τελικά επικρατήσει, την άνοιξη του 2015, θα κληθεί να διαχειριστεί απλώς την κατάρρευση."

Μήπως μπορεί κάποιος να μου το εξηγήσει; Γιατί ούτε τότε το καταλάβαινα ούτε τώρα το καταλαβαίνω αυτό το επιχείρημα. Ίσως να οφείλεται στο ότι δεν ανήκω βαθιά μέσα σε κανένα πολιτικό χώρο... 

Και ναι, κι εγώ αυτό που κατάλαβε ο Κώστας κατάλαβα. Κυρίως επειδή μου το έχει εξηγήσει πάρα πολύς κόσμος όλων των κοινωνικών στρωμάτων και το έχω εμπεδώσει πια ότι έχουν φτάσει απλώς να υπάρχουν και φυσικά δεν έχουν τίποτα να χάσουν.


----------



## SBE (Dec 19, 2014)

Εγώ δεν θυμάμαι να έχει γίνει ποτέ εκλογή προέδρου της δημοκρατίας χωρίς να υπάρξει η γνωστή κινδυνολογία ότι πάμε σε διάλυση της Βουλής και εκλογές, και τελικά αυτό έχει συμβεί μόνο μία φορά. Επίσης στις πιο πολλές εκλογές που θυμάμαι (δεν ήμουνα σε όλες στην Ελλάδα), πάντα κάποιος θα πει ότι γίνονται σε λάθος στιγμή. Ποτέ δεν είναι η κατάλληλη στιγμή. Και την επόμενη των εκλογών η αντιπολίτευση θα ζητήσει εκλογές. 
Είναι τόσο προβλέψιμα όλα πια!

Πέρα από αυτό, στο κείμενο: μου φαίνεται προϊόν της φαντασίας του αρθρογράφου, αλλά όχι εκτός πραγματικότητας. Ανήκει κι αυτό στα προβλέψιμα. 
Χτες ένας γνωστός μου έκανε την εξής παρατήρηση σχετικά με τις τελευταίες δημοσκοπήσεις: ότι στην πραγματικότητα αν κοιτάξουμε τα ποσοστά βάζοντας μαζί τα διάφορα κόμματα του ίδιου πάνω κάτω χώρου (δεξιά, αριστερά, κέντρο κλπ) βλέπουμε ότι δεν έχει αλλάξει η μοιρασιά. Τα ονόματα και τα πρόσωπα έχουν αλλάξει μόνο. Κι αυτό εγώ το καταλαβαίνω ως εξής σε σχέση με το πιο πάνω: ότι η κυρία που θα ήθελε έναν Μπερλίνγκουερ* αντί για τον Τσίπρα, ήταν και παραμένει φιλικά προσκείμενη στον συγκεκριμένο χώρο, απλά ακολουθεί τη μόδα που λέει ότι όλοι μαζί κατηγορούμε όποιον κυβέρνησε μέχρι τώρα για ό,τι έχει συμβεί, αλλά συνεχίζουμε να ζητάμε και να περιμένουμε μια από τα ίδια από όποιον θα κυβερνήσει στο μέλλον. Απλά το βαφτίζουμε "δεν έχω τίποτα να χάσω"/ περιέργεια για να μοιάζει ότι προβληματιστήκαμε λίγο κι δεν πήραμε την απόφαση με τον ίδιο τρόπο που παίρναμε πάντα αποφάσεις. Στην πραγματικότητα όλα είναι ακριβώς όπως ήταν πάντα. 

*ο οποίος παρεμπιπτόντως δεν συμμετείχε ποτέ σε κυβέρνηση στην Ιταλία


----------



## Costas (Jan 8, 2015)

(Le Figaro)
*LE SCAN POLITIQUE - Alors que les partis de la gauche radicale figurent en bonne position en Grèce et en Espagne pour les élections législatives de fin janvier, le Front national sème la confusion en célébrant la «victoire du peuple» dans ces pays.
*
Ils ne sont pas avares en contradictions et récupérations politiques. Alors qu'en Grèce le parti de la gauche radicale Syriza apparaît comme le favori des élections législatives anticipées du 25 janvier, la présidente du Front national, Marine Le Pen, s'est félicitée sur son blog de la «victoire du peuple» et de «la gifle infligée au candidat de l'Union européenne, de la BCE et du FMI, M. Dimas, dans le cadre de l'élection présidentielle» grecque. Qu'importe que le parti d'Alexis Tsipras, par ailleurs proche du leader du parti communiste Pierre Laurent et du Parti de gauche Jean-Luc Mélenchon, soit aux antipodes du FN sur l'échiquier politique.

Le vice-président du FN, Florian Philippot, a renchéri sur BFMTV. L'eurodéputé s'est dit «très heureux que le peuple relève la tête», au sujet de la progression de Syriza en Grèce et de Podemos en Espagne. «Podemos est très intéressant», a affirmé l'élu d'extrême-droite, justifiant ses propos par une pirouette: «Cela fait monter le débat sur l'euro, l'austérité et les politiques anti-démocratiques».

Pablo Iglesias, leader espagnol de Podemos, rejette tout lien avec l'extrême-droite, notamment française. Comparé à Marine Le Pen lors d'une interview accordée à la télévision espagnole, le responsable politique n'a pas masqué son désaccord. «Ceux qui parlent de préférence nationale, ce sont ceux qui ne veulent pas se mélanger, ce sont Marine Le Pen ou Rosa Diez (responsable politique de centre-droit espagnole qui l'accuse d'être sur la même ligne que le FN, ndlr)», a-t-il répondu.

De son côté, l'eurodéputé du Parti de gauche Jean-Luc Mélenchon se refuse de faire le jeu du FN et de condamner [ΣΣ. μήπως "et condamne"?] cette récupération politique. L'élu avait célébré l'échéance des législatives anticipées comme la libération de la Grèce de «l'odieuse Troïka européenne». Selon Libération, Jean-Luc Mélenchon pourrait se rendre à Athènes et à Madrid prochainement pour rencontrer le Grec Alexis Tsipras et l'Espagnol Pablo Iglesias.


----------



## Palavra (May 18, 2015)

Μιλώντας στον Σκάι, η πρόεδρος της Βουλής κλήθηκε να απαντήσει στην κριτική που της ασκείται ότι δεν συμπεριφέρεται στους χρυσαυγίτες βουλευτές όπως πρέπει «γιατί τους θεωρεί μέρος του δημοκρατικού τόξου».

«Θα μου επιτρέψετε να μη μιλάω για τόξα, ιδίως δε να μη συνομολογώ ότι είναι δημοκρατικές δυνάμεις, οι πολιτικές δυνάμεις που ασέλγησαν επί του συντάγματος και επί της δημοκρατίας σε όλη τη μνημονιακή περίοδο» απάντησε η κυρία Κωνσταντοπούλου.​A.V.

Ασέλγησαν, φαντάζομαι, με ΠΝΠ ή πολυτροπολογίες. Σαν κι αυτές που περνάει και η τωρινή βουλή. Που η ΠτΒ τις ψηφίζει. Μπερδεύτηκα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 18, 2015)

Μα πώς κάνεις έτσι; Ένα σχήμα λόγου χρησιμοποίησε. Όπως τόσα άλλα...

(Με μια δεύτερη ανάγνωση, θα μπορούσε να υποθέσει κανείς ότι τοποθετεί τον εαυτό της, ως προς τη δημοκρατικότητα, πλησιέστερα στη ΧΑ από ό,τι στις μνημονιακές δυνάμεις, αλλά αυτό μάλλον σε λάθος ανάγνωσης θα οφειλόταν.)


----------



## nickel (May 18, 2015)

Έχει ξεφύγει η κυρία. Μάλλον βέβαια δεν μιλούσε ως πρόεδρος της Βουλής, αλλά ως επίδοξη αρχηγός της παράταξης ή του κόμματος των αμετανόητων αντιμνημονιακών που δεν θα θελήσουν να ακολουθήσουν τον Τσίπρα σε ενδεχόμενη συμφωνία πέραν των κόκκινων γραμμών.


----------



## nickel (May 26, 2015)

Αν το έχω ήδη πει, επιτρέψτε μου να το επαναλάβω, ότι θεώρησα γελοία την επιμονή να αλλάξουν όνομα η τρόικα και τα μνημόνια, αλλά, αφού έγιναν τα σύμβολα της ντροπής που έπρεπε να ανατραπούν, λες άντε, και μακάρι να είναι αυτό το χειρότερο που θα μας συμβεί. Με ενόχλησε βέβαια το ότι δεν βρέθηκε κάτι περιθωριακό για το επόμενο μαγάρισμα, μόνο η _τρόικα_ έγινε «θεσμοί» και το _μνημόνιο_ «συμφωνία». Λέξεις τόσο καθημερινές που δεν θέλεις να γίνουν στόχος της άλλης αντιπολίτευσης. 

Σήμερα είδα πάντως (για πρώτη, νομίζω, φορά) και τα πρώτα παράγωγα:

Είναι αδύνατο να δει κανείς το επαπειλούμενο σχίσμα μεταξύ *συμφωνιακών *και *αντισυμφωνιακών* στη ΝΔ ανεξάρτητα από την αμφισβήτηση του Σαμαρά. Το ζήτημα αφορά μεν τον προσανατολισμό του κόμματος, αλλά μπορεί να γίνει και το έδαφος όπου θα δοθεί η εσωκομματική μάχη.
http://www.tanea.gr/opinions/all-opinions/article/5242513/traymata/

Δεν έχω δει ακόμα κάτι με _θεσμικούς_ εναντίον _αντιθεσμικών_.


----------



## nickel (May 31, 2015)

*Θα περάσει κι αυτό*

Πληροφορήθηκα ότι χαμός γίνεται στα μίδια επειδή οι στίχοι του νέου τραγουδιού του Νίκου Πορτοκάλογλου δεν κρίθηκαν αρκούντως αντιμνημονιακοί. Περαστικά!

Δεν κοιμάμαι πια τις νύχτες κι ανεβάζω πυρετό, δηλητήριο στο αίμα τρικυμία στο μυαλό
Κάποιος θέλει να με σώσει μ' ένα φάρμακο φριχτό, ίσως και να με σκοτώσει αν τολμήσω ν' αρνηθώ
Θα περάσει κι αυτό (x3), θα περάσει η ζωή, θα περάσεις κι εσύ, θα περάσω κι εγώ
Θέλω να σ' το τραγουδήσω, θέλω να το μοιραστώ, το ηφαίστειο να σβήσω που μου καίει το λαιμό
Διχασμένη μου πατρίδα, διχασμένη μου καρδιά, μεσ' στα ερείπια σε είδα να μετράμε τη ζημιά
Θα περάσει κι αυτό (x3), θα περάσει η ζωή, θα περάσεις κι εσύ, θα περάσω κι εγώ
Πέφτει γύρω μου σκοτάδι ή εγώ είμαι τυφλός, κι όποιος βγαίνει απ' το κοπάδι, εφιάλτης και εχθρός
Είναι η πόλη μου καμένη, είν' η χώρα μου μισή, νικητές και νικημένοι, όλοι χάσαμε μαζί
Θα περάσει κι αυτό (x3), θα περάσει η ζωή, θα περάσεις κι εσύ, θα περάσω κι εγώ.​


----------



## SBE (May 31, 2015)

Εμένα μου φαίνονται αρκετά αντιμνημονιακοί οι στίχοι ή μάλλον, πολύ κοντά στο τί σκέφτεται ο μέσος Έλληνας. 
Δηλαδή επιτρέπονται μόνο άσματα που καλούν να βγούμε στους δρόμους και να αναγκάσουμε τους Ευρωπαίους να μας πληρώνουν εσαεί;


----------



## nickel (May 31, 2015)

Καλημέρα. Με τον διχασμό έχει πρόβλημα κι αυτός, με τον διχασμό.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 31, 2015)

Χώρια που πεζά και κεφαλαία προφέρονται το ίδιο...


----------



## nickel (Jun 1, 2015)

Ανάμεσα σε πολλές και διάφορες αντιδράσεις στο διορισμό της Έλενας Παναρίτη στο ΔΝΤ, έχουμε και μια επιστολή 43 βουλευτών και στελεχών του Σύριζα, στην οποία διαβάζω:

«Με κατάπληξη πληροφορηθήκαμε ότι η Έλενα Παναρίτη ορίστηκε εκπρόσωπος της Ελλάδας στο ΔΝΤ. Κι αυτό παρά το ότι η πολιτεία της βρίσκεται σε πλήρη αντίθεση με τις αξίες, τις αντιλήψεις και την πολιτική που πρεσβεύει —και με βάση την οποία εξελέγη— ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ. Μια εξέχoυσα εκπρόσωπος της μνημονιακής πολιτικής δεν μπορεί να εκφράζει τη σημερινή κυβέρνηση. Το ζήτημα δεν είναι συμβολικό, είναι πολιτικό. Είναι μια λάθος απόφαση και ζητάμε την άμεση ανάκλησή της».
http://www.kathimerini.gr/817571/ar...voyleytwn-toy-syriza-kata-ths-elenas-panarith

Εντάξει, είναι περίεργο ότι δεν έχουν πρόβλημα να συγκυβερνήσουν με τον δεξιούλη κύριο Καμμένο μια και βαραίνει περισσότερο η αντιμνημονιακή πολιτεία του. Αλλά, αλήθεια, ζητούν να στείλει η Ελλάδα στο ΔΝΤ κάποιον που η πολιτεία του είναι αντίθετη στη φιλοσοφία και στις συμφωνίες που στήνει το Ταμείο; Και, ταυτόχρονα, δεν ψυλλιάζονται καθόλου, δεν το νιώθουν λίγο σαν πιθανότητα, να χρειαστεί σύντομα να σταματήσουν να έχουν τον αντιμνημονιακό αγώνα σαν το μοναδικό τους λάβαρο;

Ελπίζω να βρουν καλύτερους τρόπους να μετράνε τους ανθρώπους. Αλλιώς σύντομα θα ζητούν να ισχύσει και στο ΑΣΕΠ κάποιο Πιστοποιητικό Αντιμνημονιακών Φρονημάτων.


----------



## Paradiper_Du (Jun 1, 2015)

Όπως αυτό που ζητήθηκε από τους «υποψήφιους» διευθυντή και πρόεδρο της ΕΡΤ. Προφορικά. Για την ώρα.


----------



## Costas (Jun 1, 2015)

Ακριβώς!


----------



## nickel (Jun 1, 2015)

Paradiper_Du said:


> Προφορικά. Για την ώρα.



Καλημέρα. Δηλαδή; Θα έχουμε και γραπτές δηλώσεις αντιμνημονιοφροσύνης;


----------



## nickel (Jun 16, 2015)

Από τη δημοσκόπηση της GPO που μεταδόθηκε χτες από το Mega:

*- Πιστεύετε ότι έχει νόημα στις μέρες μας ο διαχωρισμός των κομμάτων σε μνημονιακά και αντιμνημονιακά;

Ναι & μάλλον ναι: 27,4%
Όχι & μάλλον όχι: 70,7%
Δεν ξέρω/δεν απαντώ: 1,9%*
http://www.protothema.gr/politics/a...uhimenes-diapragmateuseis-vlepoun-oi-ellines/


----------



## dharvatis (Jun 16, 2015)

nickel said:


> Όχι & μάλλον όχι: 70,7%


Επιτέλους!


----------



## SBE (Jun 16, 2015)

Πριν δω την απαντηση του προλαλήσαντος, είπα κι εγώ ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ. 


Να υποθέσω ότι αυτό σημαίνει ότι επιτέλους οι Έλληνες άρχισαν να καταλαβαίνουν ότι το μνημόνιο είναι μονόδρομος, το ευρώ είναι φετίχ κλπ κλπ (για να χρησιμοποιήσω συνθηματολογία); 
Αυτοί του 70%, πάω στοίχημα ότι θα πούνε ότι ποτέ δεν ψήφισαν αντιμνημονιακό κόμμα, ούτε πίστεψαν σε αντιμνημονιακές υποσχέσεις, ούτε υπήρξαν ποτέ ψηφοφόροι του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 16, 2015)

Νομίζω ένα σημαντικό μέρος αυτού του 70,7% πιστεύει ότι δεν έχει νόημα ο διαχωρισμός των κομμάτων σε αντιμνημονιακά ή μη, διότι απλούστατα ΟΛΑ ΑΝΕΞΑΙΡΕΤΩΣ τα κόμματα ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να είναι αντιμνημονιακά!


----------



## nickel (Jun 18, 2015)

Άθλια, αθλιότατη διχαστική δημοσιογραφία από τον αρθρογράφο της Αυγής. Δηλαδή, τα ποσοστά που βλέπουμε στις δημοσκοπήσεις, όλων εκείνων που θέλουν να παραμείνουμε στην ΕΕ, είναι ακροδεξιοί που θέλουν να εξοντωθούν οι φτωχοί; Τόση στραβομάρα πια;

Εγώ θα ήθελα να κατέβουν στο Σύνταγμα και κάποιοι που ψήφισαν Σύριζα και ίσως υποψιάζονται ότι τους έχει ξεγελάσει. Κάποιοι που θα ήθελαν κι αυτοί να πουν στην κυβέρνηση ότι δεν την ψήφισαν για να μας βγάλει από το ευρώ και από την Ευρώπη.

Εναλλακτικά, χορτάστε δημοσιογραφία για τα σκουπίδια:


*Το Tea Party πάει Σύνταγμα*
Μουλόπουλος Βασίλης
18.06.2015 

Σήμερα στο Σύνταγμα ξεκινάει η νέα πάλη των τάξεων: οι πλούσιοι εναντίον των φτωχών. Το ελληνικό παράρτημα του Tea Party κατεβαίνει στους δρόμους ντυμένο με τα τελευταία μοντελάκια της υψηλής ραπτικής για να διεκδικήσει έναν κόσμο χωρίς φτωχούς. Έναν κόσμο όπου οι φτωχοί πρέπει να εξοντωθούν.

Σήμερα στο Σύνταγμα ξεκινάει η επανάσταση των πλουσίων. Ετοιμαστείτε, λοιπόν, να δείτε μια μεγάλη διαδήλωση ώριμων κυριών με γούνες (παρά τον καύσωνα του θέρους) και γόβες στιλέτο χέρι - χέρι με "καθώς πρέπει" στελέχη πολυεθνικών εταιρειών με έδρα το Λουξεμβούργο, διαχειριστών funds και κατόχους παχυλών λογαριασμών εις τας Ελβετίας, με άψογα μπλέιζερ και ντιζάιν γραβάτες να ουρλιάζουν έξαλλοι: καπιταλιστές όλου του κόσμου, ενωθείτε.

Αναμένω απευθείας μετάδοση από όλες τις τηλεοράσεις, της ΕΡΤ περιλαμβανομένης, διανθισμένη με πολιτικές αναλύσεις από δημοσιογράφους που έχουν συμμετάσχει σε εκπαιδευτικά σεμινάρια του ΔΝΤ για τη σιωπηρή πλειοψηφία που αποφάσισε να μιλήσει.
http://www.avgi.gr/article/5628522/to-tea-party-paei-suntagma​


----------



## SBE (Jun 18, 2015)

Εσύ το λες άθλια δημοσιογραφία, εγώ το λέω απλή προπαγάνδα από αυτή που μας έχει συνηθίσει ο αριστερός χώρος. Όποιος δεν είναι μαζί μας είναι εκπρόσωπος της πλουτοκρατίας και τον κοροϊδεύουμε με στερεότυπα- καρικατούρες. 
Είναι το πιο στοιχειώδες είδος προπαγάνδας, αυτό που σε κάνει να αισθάνεσαι ένα μέρος ζήλια που υπάρχουν κυρίες με γούνες και στελέχη επιχειρήσεων ενώ εσύ δεν έχεις, κι ένα μέρος να σε ντροπιάζει που δεν ανήκεις στο αντίθετο κλαμπ. 
Είναι ακριβώς αυτό που κάνει τον αμαρτωλό να ρίχνει την πρώτη πέτρα, το ότι από τη μια κολακεύεται ότι είναι αναμάρτητος κι από την άλλη ζηλεύει που δεν αμάρτησε σαν αυτόν που θα φάει την πέτρα κατακούτελα. 
Δε χρειαζόμαστε κανέναν θεωρητικό της προπαγάνδας να μας τα αναλύσει αυτά. Τα ξέρουμε από την αυλή του σχολείου, όταν θέλαμε να είμαστε με τους "καλούς" κι όχι με τους "κακούς" και υπήρχαν πρόθυμοι συμμαθητές μας να μας πληροφορήσουν ποιος είναι ποιος. 

Τα είδαμε και πιο πρόσφατα στο πόσο χλευάστηκαν όσοι συμμετείχαν στη διαμαρτυρία για την παιδεία, ότι ήταν 300 άνθρωποι κλπ. Βέβαια όταν έχουμε 300 να κάνουν διαδήλωση υπέρ κάποιας θέσης που μας αρέσει, είναι οι ηρωικά μαχόμενοι 300 του Λεωνίδα.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 18, 2015)

Πού είναι αυτό το ρημάδι το κουμπί του λάικ να το πατήσω χίλιες φορές;!!!


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 18, 2015)

Εγώ κρατάω το "Έναν κόσμο όπου οι φτωχοί πρέπει να εξοντωθούν". 

Ενώ το επίδομα σάντουιτς στους ΔΕΗτζήδες, η επισκευή άχρηστων αεροπλάνων με κόστος 500 εκατομμύρια, οι διορισμοί εκατοντάδων κομματικών στελεχών και συγγενών των κυβερνώντων, το χάρισμα φόρων και προστίμων σε μεγαλοφοροφυγάδες, η άρνηση να καταργήσουν τις πρόωρες συνταξιοδοτήσεις 50άρηδων και η προτεινόμενη από την κυβέρνηση αύξηση στο ΦΠΑ βασικών αγαθών είναι μέτρα υπέρ των φτωχών και των αδυνάτων.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 18, 2015)

Μα κοίτα, Alexandra, τίποτε απ' όσα λέει δεν αντέχει στη λογική. Ειδικά ο άθλια προπαγανδιστικός και ψευδοβριθής τρόπος με τον οποίον παρουσιάζεται το θέμα για το ΕΚΑΣ δείχνει το ποιόν της κυβέρνησης.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 18, 2015)

Alexandra said:


> Ενώ το επίδομα σάντουιτς στους ΔΕΗτζήδες


Σήμερα άκουγα στο ραδιόφωνο ότι ο κρατικός προϋπολογισμός επιδοτεί το συνταξιοδοτικό ταμείο της ΔΕΗ με 600 (ολογράφως: εξακόσια) εκατομμύρια ευρώ ετησίως. Της ΔΕΗ, που είναι υποτίθεται ιδιωτική επιχείρηση. Και αυτό το υποστηρίζει μια κυβέρνηση με υπουργούς, βουλευτές και στελέχη που (α) έχουν υπηρετήσει επιτυχώς το σύστημα από κυβερνητικά ή συνδικαλιστικά πόστα με άλλες κυβερνήσεις, (β) έχουν εκατομμύρια σε καταθέσεις, (γ) χρωστάνε πρόστιμα επειδή αποκρύπτουν εκατομμύρια εισοδημάτων, (δ) έχουν διορίσει συγγενικά τους πρόσωπα όπου πρόλαβαν. 

Αλλά κατά τα άλλα υπερασπίζονται τους φτωχούς. Και εμείς που θέλουμε να μείνουμε στην Ευρώπη είμαστε, σύμφωνα με την Εφημερίδα της Κυβέρνησης, «πλούσιοι» και βολεμένοι. Ε, μια από τα ίδια ό,τι ακούγαμε και προεκλογικά. Το «γερμανοτσολιάδες» ξέχασε, κάπου θα το βολέψει κι αυτό φαντάζομαι.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 18, 2015)

Κάθισα πριν από λίγο να ακούσω τη συζήτηση στη γερμανική Βουλή σχετικά με το Συμβούλιο Κορυφής της επόμενης εβδομάδας. Η Μέρκελ στάθηκε κυρίως στα θέματα που απασχόλησαν και το G7 πριν από 15 μέρες στη Γερμανία: προσφυγικό-μεταναστευτικό, Ουκρανία, συζητήσεις με ΗΒ για παραμονή στην ΕΕ, γαλλογερμανικό σχέδιο για εμβάθυνση της οικονομικής συνεργασίας στην ΕΕ, TTIP. Για το ελληνικό μίλησε στο τέλος, αφού είναι, όπως είπε, εκτός ατζέντας και δεν είπε κάτι ιδιαίτερο ή καινούργιο αφού έκανε σαφές ότι περιμένει την αποψινή Ευρωομάδα. Επέμεινε πάντως χαρακτηριστικά στο ότι «στις 20 Φεβρουαρίου η παρούσα ελληνική κυβέρνηση υπέγραψε ότι θα τηρεί όλες τις υποχρεώσεις προς τους δανειστές της».

Ακολούθησε ο ηγέτης της αξιωματικής αντιπολίτευσης και της Ντι Λίνκε, ο Γκρ. Γκίζι, που παρουσίασε πολλά από τη θεματολογία (και με το σκεπτικό) της ελληνικής κυβέρνησης (γνωστά σε εμάς) -- ακόμη και το περί εκλεγμένης κυβέρνησης που αντιμετωπίζει πόλεμο κλπ. Αυτό που άκουσα για πρώτη φορά ήταν η δήλωσή του: «Αναρωτήθηκα κι εγώ γιατί η νέα δημοκρατική κυβέρνηση δεν έχει φορολογήσει ακόμη τους πλούσιους Έλληνες. Ρώτησα και μου είπαν ότι εσείς, κύριε Σόιμπλε, τους απειλήσατε με άμεσο Grexit αν το κάνουν.»

Αμέσως, Σόιμπλε και Μέρκελ τον διέψευσαν έντονα και αμέσως μετά, κατά την ομιλία του επόμενου ομιλητή, η τηλεόραση έδειξε τον Γκίζι να συζητάει «έντονα» (εντός κοινοβουλευτικών ορίων, βέβαια) επί αρκετά λεπτά με τον Σόιμπλε. Προφανώς κάπου κάποιος λέει ψέματα ή παραπληροφορεί, οπότε ίσως αξίζει να έχουμε υπόψη και αυτή την ιστορία.

Τον κοινοβ. εκπρόσωπο του SPD δεν τον άκουσα μέχρι τέλος, αλλά από όσα άκουσα ήταν τα γνωστά (οι άλλοι τα κατάφεραν, οι Έλληνες δεν διαπραγματεύονται αλλά δίνουν συνεντεύξεις, ναι να μείνουν αλλά όχι με κάθε κόστος και όχι αλά καρτ κλπ). Στάθηκε και αυτός πάντως στο ότι και οι υπόλοιπες χώρες έχουν δημοκρατικά εκλεγμένες κυβερνήσεις.

Και ένα ενδιαφέρον που δεν ήξερα γιατί δεν το είχα ξαναδεί. Οι βουλευτές μπορούν να ζητήσουν να διακόψουν (μέσω του ΠτΒ) τον ομιλητή για να του υποβάλουν μια ερώτηση (εφόσον συμφωνεί να διακόψει, αλλιώς στο τέλος).


----------



## Palavra (Jun 18, 2015)

Η συζήτηση για την αναπαλαίωση των αεροπλάνων συνεχίζεται εδώ.


----------



## Costas (Jun 18, 2015)

Η Αυγή είναι εδώ και καιρό η Αυριανή της Αριστεράς. Άλλωστε το γενικό επίπεδο του ελληνικού Τύπου είναι άθλιο.


----------



## SBE (Jun 18, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Αυτό που άκουσα για πρώτη φορά ήταν η δήλωσή του: «Αναρωτήθηκα κι εγώ γιατί η νέα δημοκρατική κυβέρνηση δεν έχει φορολογήσει ακόμη τους πλούσιους Έλληνες. Ρώτησα και μου είπαν ότι εσείς, κύριε Σόιμπλε, τους απειλήσατε με άμεσο Grexit αν το κάνουν.»



To αποκλείω για τον εξής λόγο: ένα από τα πρώτα ζητήματα που έθεσε το ΔΝΤ και η τρόικα ήταν η φορολόγηση των ναυτιλιακών δραστηριοτήτων. Εμείς το αρνούμαστε σθεναρά, αλλάζουν οι κυβερνήσεις, συνεχίζουμε το ίδιο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 18, 2015)

Τι ακριβώς αποκλείεις; Αποκλείεις να το άκουσα ή να έχουν παραπληροφορήσει ακόμη και τους μοναδικούς συμμάχους που τους έχουν απομείνει στην Ευρώπη;

Νομίζεις ότι έχουν ιδέα στη Γερμανία για τη ρύθμιση των 100 δόσεων με σβήσιμο των προστίμων που έχει επεκταθεί και σε όσους χρωστούσαν πάνω από 1 εκατομμύριο, ρύθμιση που δεν διανοήθηκε καν να σκεφτεί η προηγούμενη συγκυβέρνηση και παρά τη δημόσια αντίθεση της θεσμόικας; Ρύθμιση από την οποία έχουν επωφεληθεί αναξιοπαθούντες επιχειρηματίες όπως ο Ιβάν Σαββίδης (για τα χρέη του ΠΑΟΚ, ρυθμισμένα 3-4 φορές τα προηγούμενα 20 χρόνια), ο Μπόμπολας τζούνιορ και το πολιτιστικό κέντρο Νάμμος στη Μύκονο (που πήγαν όλοι και πλήρωσαν μετρητό σαν κύριοι τα μισά από όσα χρωστούσαν επί προηγούμενης κυβέρνησης και καθάρισαν);


----------



## SBE (Jun 18, 2015)

Αποκλείω να προτείναμε να τους φορολογήσουμε και να μας είπαν οι Ευρωπαίοι να μην τους φορολογήσουμε.


----------



## SBE (Jun 18, 2015)

Και στο κάτω κάτω όποιος ξέρει από στοιχειώδη πολιτική αμέσως αντιλαμβάνεται ότι πρόκειται για βλακεία για τον εξής λόγο: αν ο Σόιμπλε είχε καλές σχέσεις με κάποιον Έλληνα επιχειρηματία κι ήθελε να τον καλύψει ή αν ήθελε να προστατέψει π.χ. τη Ζήμενς δε θα τον ένοιαζε τί θα γίνει με τους υπόλοιπους, θα έλεγε ΟΚ, φορολόγησέ τους όλους, αλλά να κάνεις διακανονισμό για τον Τάδε.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 18, 2015)

Μα για όνομα. Αυτό είναι λάθος πρωτάρη. Θα το έκανε ο Σόιμπλε που είναι στο κουρμπέτι (σχετικά υψηλού επιπέδου και απαιτήσεων) εδώ και 25 χρόνια;


----------



## SBE (Jun 19, 2015)

Επομένως γιατί απορείς που το αποκλείω;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 19, 2015)

Άσε, παρεξήγηση. Έληξε.


----------



## nickel (Jun 21, 2015)

Καλημέρα. Δεν θα σχολιάσω κάθε πλευρά των γεμάτων χολή σχολίων που διάβασα για τη συγκέντρωση του «Μένουμε Ευρώπη». Είναι ένα απλό σύνθημα το «Μένουμε Ευρώπη», σαν μια απλή υπενθύμιση στην κυβέρνηση όχι μόνο για τις δικές της προεκλογικές υποσχέσεις αλλά και για τις συντριπτικά φιλοευρωπαϊκές τάσεις που καταγράφουν οι δημοσκοπήσεις ακόμα και στις πιο δύσκολες στιγμές των διαπραγματεύσεων, όταν πολλοί νιώθουν την υποχρέωση να στηρίξουν την κυβέρνηση. Οι λίγες χιλιάδες που συγκεντρώθηκαν στην πλατεία Συντάγματος την περασμένη Πέμπτη δεν αντιπροσώπευαν ούτε το πλήθος ούτε την ποικιλοχρωμία όσων πιστεύουν ότι πρέπει να μείνουμε στην Ευρώπη.

Θα σχολιάσω μόνο ένα από τα επιχειρήματα που με ενόχλησαν, εκείνο που λέει ότι το «Μένουμε Ευρώπη» είναι σύνθημα υπέρ της λιτότητας. Το να ζητάς την ανάπτυξη με άλλους τρόπους ή με άλλου είδους διαπραγματεύσεις δεν σημαίνει ότι είσαι υπέρ της λιτότητας. Το να βρίσκεσαι στην ίδια πλατεία με τον Άδωνη δεν σημαίνει ότι αγκαλιάζεις την πολιτική του ή το παρελθόν του. Σημαίνει απλώς «Μένουμε Ευρώπη». Αυτό που ο ίδιος ο Σύριζα επαναλάμβανε συχνά για να ξεφοβίσει πολλούς απ’ αυτούς που τον ψήφισαν τελικά.

Από την άλλη, η συνθηματολογία της συγκέντρωσης της Τετάρτης ή της σημερινής αποζητά τη σύγκρουση, το δρόμο στη χρεοκοπία, την έξοδο από το ευρώ, ίσως και από την ΕΕ. Με λίγα λόγια, αν ο Τσίπρας αφουγκραστεί τους «Δεν θα δεχτούμε νέα μέτρα λιτότητας» και όχι τους «Μένουμε στην Ευρώπη», φωτιά στα μπατζάκια μας.


----------



## anemelos (Jun 21, 2015)

Η ταπεινή μου γνώμη είναι ότι το να βρίσκεσαι στην ίδια πλατεία με τον Άδωνη είναι μια κόκκινη γραμμή που κανείς προοδευτικός άνθρωπος δεν θα μπορούσε ποτέ να παραβιάσει. Όποιο και αν ήταν το διακύβευμα. Μάλλον θα έπρεπε να οργανωθεί συγκέντρωση «Μένουμε Ευρώπη» - Απαγορεύεται η προσέλευση σε ακροδεξιούς!


----------



## Costas (Jun 21, 2015)

Ενώ το να βρίσκεσαι στην ίδια πλατεία με τους Χρυσαυγίτες ή με τους οπαδούς του Στάλιν δεν χαλάει το προοδευτικό μας προφίλ.


----------



## anemelos (Jun 21, 2015)

Μα καλά αγαπητοί συμφορουμίτες, όλοι με το νεοφλιλελευθερισμό είστε; Νόμιζα ότι εμείς οι μεταφραστές είμαστε προοδευτικό ''συνάφι'';
Οι απόψεις σας με εκπλήσσουν!


----------



## nickel (Jun 21, 2015)

anemelos said:


> Νόμιζα ότι εμείς οι μεταφραστές είμαστε προοδευτικό ''συνάφι'';



Παίζεις κι εσύ, ανέμελε, με λάθος δίπολα. Από πού ως πού το αντίθετο του νεοφιλελεύθερου είναι ο προοδευτικός; 

Για το σινάφι έχεις ένα δίκιο. Αν εξαιρέσεις τους μεταφραστές που είναι βολεμένοι και ασφαλείς σε κάποια δουλειά του δημοσίου, οι υπόλοιποι είμαστε από τα μεγαλύτερα θύματα της ελεύθερης αγοράς, καθώς σφαζόμαστε μεταξύ μας χαμηλώνοντας τις τιμές για να είμαστε ανταγωνιστικοί. Κατά βάθος είμαστε κρατιστές και θέλουμε κι εμείς μια σίγουρη δουλειά στο δημόσιο. Προοδευτικοί; Αυτό είναι μια άλλη υπόθεση.


----------



## Paradiper_Du (Jun 21, 2015)

Θα με βοηθούσε αν μου εξηγούσες τι εννοείς νεοφιλελευθερισμό. Ας πούμε, το να μετρήσεις πόσοι ακριβώς πληρώνονται από τον κρατικό προϋπολογισμό είναι νεοφιλελεύθερο μέτρο; Το να ζητάς να εφαρμόζεται ο προϋπολογισμός κάθε χρόνο έτσι όπως ψηφίστηκε, χωρίς υπερβάσεις, είναι νεοφιλελεύθερο μέτρο; Το να ζητάς να δημοσιεύουν ισολογισμούς τα νοσοκομεία είναι νεοφιλελεύθερο μέτρο;

Επίσης θα με βοηθούσε αν μου εξηγούσες τι θα πει προοδευτικός. Ποιος είναι προοδευτικός; Αυτός που συγκυβερνά με τον Πάνο Καμμένο είναι προοδευτικός; Αυτός που κάνει τον κόσμο άνω κάτω για να βγάλει πρόεδρο της δημοκρατίας τον Προκόπη Παυλόπουλο είναι προοδευτικός; Αυτός που δέχεται τους επαίνους από τον Αμβρόσιο Καλαβρύτων και το Χρήστο Γιανναρά είναι προοδευτικός; Αυτός που αρνείται την αξιολόγηση είναι προοδευτικός;


----------



## Costas (Jun 22, 2015)

Και, βαθύτερα: τι εστί πρόοδος;

Απόφαση - «βόμβα» διευκολύνει τη χρεοκοπία
(Καθημερινή)


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 22, 2015)

Όταν ήμουν νεαρή φοιτήτρια υπήρχε το δίπολο προοδευτικός-αντιδραστικός. Οι προορισμένοι για το πυρ το εξώτερο «αντιδραστικοί» δεν ήταν καν οι ακροδεξιοί όπως τώρα. Ήταν απλώς δεξιοί. Έρχεται τώρα κάποιος και μας λέει ότι το να σε πουν «νεοφιλελεύθερο» είναι η απόλυτη ρετσινιά, μετά τον Χρυσαυγίτη. Για κοίτα πλάκα που και στην Αμερική, οι καραδεξιοί Ρεπουμπλικάνοι βρίζουν φιλελεύθερους τους Δημοκρατικούς. Εκεί η λέξη «φιλελεύθερος» σημαίνει αριστερός. 

Κάποιοι έχουν ανάγκη από δίπολα, φαίνεται, για να μπορούν να αυτοπροσδιορίζονται, αλλιώς είναι χαμένοι, κοιτάζονται στον καθρέφτη και βλέπουν κενό στη θέση του προσώπου. Τους λυπάμαι, επειδή δεν έχω ανάγκη από καμιά ταμπέλα για να αυτοπροσδιοριστώ.

Αυτές τις μέρες, έμαθα κι εγώ αρκετή Ιστορία, που δεν την ήξερα επειδή στο σχολείο δεν με ενδιέφερε καθόλου, προτιμούσα τη Χημεία. Έμαθα ότι προ ενός κοινού εχθρού, οι Έλληνες μπόρεσαν σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις να ενωθούν, ακόμα και οι δεξιοί με τους κομμουνιστές. Έρχονται τώρα οι σημερινοί αυτοπροσδιοριζόμενοι ως »προοδευτικοί» και επιμένουν ότι η παρουσία του Άδωνι πρέπει να αποκλειστεί από μια συμμαχία με ιερό σκοπό (τη διάσωση της πατρίδας από την άτακτη χρεοκοπία). Οι ίδιοι δεν έχουν κανένα πρόβλημα να αγκαλιάζουν τους Χρυσαυγίτες μέσα στη Βουλή και μέσω της ΠτΒ να δηλώνουν ότι η απουσία τους από την ψήφιση νομοσχεδίων καθιστά άκυρη τη διαδικασία. Δεν έχουν επίσης κανένα πρόβλημα να συμμαχούν με τον Καμμένο, που δεν διαφέρει σε τίποτα από τον Άδωνι, παρά μόνο ότι ο Άδωνις είναι πιο έξυπνος και πιο εύστροφος από τον «ψεκασμένο», και όταν ήταν υπουργός εκτέλεσε τα καθήκοντά του με υποδειγματικό τρόπο, αντίθετα με τον Καμμένο που μας γελοιοποιεί διεθνώς προσφέροντας στους Αμερικανούς νέες βάσεις στο Αιγαίο, και του απαντάνε «ευχαριστούμε, δεν θα πάρουμε». Να θυμίσω ότι οι ΑΝΕΛ είναι το σημερινό ακροδεξιό κόμμα της Βουλής μετά τη διάλυση του ΛΑΟΣ, από το οποίο προήλθε ο Άδωνις -- και αυτή την προέλευση υποτίθεται ότι πρέπει να πληρώσει με αιώνιο αποκλεισμό από τις αγνές και αμόλυντες τάξεις των «προοδευτικών»*.

Λυπάμαι πολύ που βρέθηκε κάποιος να έρθει μέσα στη Λεξιλογία για να με κατηγορήσει ότι δεν είμαι «προοδευτική» με τα κριτήρια του δίπολου που έβαλε ο ίδιος. Τον πληροφορώ ότι είμαι τόσο προοδευτική, χωρίς εισαγωγικά, που δεν φαντάζεται καν. Και πως ο διχαστικός λόγος ότι «όποιο κι αν είναι το διακύβευμα», απαγορεύεται να παρίσταται ο Άδωνις σε μια συγκέντρωση διαμαρτυρίας «προοδευτικών» ανθρώπων υπέρ της παραμονής στην Ευρώπη μπάζει από παντού. Του θυμίζω ότι στην εποχή της πάνω και κάτω πλατείας το 2011, κάθε καρυδιάς καρύδι και όλα τα χρώματα του πολιτικού ουράνιου τόξου, χωρίς να εξαιρούνται η Χρυσή Αυγή και οι σταλινικοί**, είχαν γίνει δεκτά στον ίδιο ακριβώς χώρο της πλατείας Συντάγματος.

*Δεν έχω καμιά αμφιβολία ότι αν ο Καμμένος δεν ήταν μέλος της συγκυβέρνησης, θα είχε ακριβώς την ίδια αντιμετώπιση από τους «προοδευτικούς» όπως ο Άδωνις.
**Εκτός αν τα χρυσάβγουλα και οι νοσταλγοί του σταλινισμού είναι «προοδευτικοί», με τα κριτήρια του συγκεκριμένου δίπολου. Ή το 2011 δεν ίσχυε το «όποιο κι αν είναι το διακύβευμα».


----------



## bernardina (Jun 22, 2015)

Μα κάτι απορίες που έχετε. Το ποιοι είναι προοδευτικοί είναι φανερό. Αυτοί που γυρίζουν τις πλάτες τους στο μέλλον επειδή δεν τους αρέσει ο κόσμος που γουστάρουμε, αλλά δεν λένε όχι μια θεσούλα στην Νέα ΕΡΤ και σαλιαρίσματα με τον αρχιεπίσκοπο. Ε, μα πια. Όλα εγώ θα σας τα λέω;


----------



## bernardina (Jun 22, 2015)

Επίσης εδώ βλέπουμε άλλον έναν άκρως προοδευτικό, να κάνει προοδευτικότατους οθωμανικούς τεμενάδες σε Ρώσο ολιγάρχη, επίσης άκρως προοδευτικό.
Λέω να σταματήσω εδώ την εικονογράφηση, για την ώρα. Είναι πολύ κουραστικό να εξηγεί κανείς τα αυτονόητα και να προσπαθεί να γκρεμίσει μπετοναρισμένα στερεότυπα. Και κυρίως βαρετό.


----------



## Marinos (Jun 22, 2015)

Ναι παιδιά εντάξει, εγώ δεν χρησιμοποιώ τον όρο προοδευτικός εδώ και πολλά χρόνια αλλά πείτε μου και πώς χαρακτηρίζετε εμάς τους, ξέρω γω, αριστερόφιλους για να ξέρω τη νέα διάκριση. Χωρίς ζαβολιές του στιλ _εγώ δεν τσουβαλιάζω_ όμως ε; 

Χωρίς πλάκα, ανέμελε, αν ψάξεις λίγο θα βρεις διάφορα νήματα όπου η πολιτική ομοφωνία δεν είναι τόσο εμφανής. Από τα πρόσφατα π.χ. δες αυτό:
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?15688-Ελλάδα-2015
και άμα θες συζήτηση περί νεοφιλελευθερισμού, αυτό:
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?16066-Επτά-μεταπολιτευτικοί-μύθοι
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...-κακά-που-αντιπροσωπεύει-ο-νεοφιλελευθερισμός
Καλό κουράγιο!


----------



## nickel (Jun 22, 2015)

Marinos said:


> πείτε μου και πώς χαρακτηρίζετε εμάς τους, ξέρω γω, αριστερόφιλους για να ξέρω τη νέα διάκριση



Καλημέρα. Εγώ δεν χρησιμοποιώ τον όρο «προοδευτικός» για παρατάξεις και τον αποδίδω σχεδόν υποκειμενικά σε άτομα μόνο. Τι είναι προοδευτικό για τον καθένα μας θα έφτιαχνε ένα ωραίο ξεχωριστό νήμα.

Αλλά και την Αριστερά δεν μπορείς να την τσουβαλιάσεις με έναν χαρακτηρισμό. Ο πιο φιλικός χαρακτηρισμός που θα έδινα για κάποια κομμάτια της; Η «ρομαντική Αριστερά».


----------



## Palavra (Jun 22, 2015)

Καλημέρα,
Μπράβο, Μαρίνε, αυτό το νήμα για το νεοφιλελευθερισμό ήθελα να το βάλω κι εγώ.



anemelos said:


> Μα καλά αγαπητοί συμφορουμίτες, όλοι με το νεοφλιλελευθερισμό είστε; Νόμιζα ότι εμείς οι μεταφραστές είμαστε προοδευτικό ''συνάφι'';
> Οι απόψεις σας με εκπλήσσουν!



Να προσθέσω μόνο για τον Ανέμελο ότι εμείς οι μεταφραστές είμαστε «*σινάφι*», και όχι *_συνάφι_ (εκ του τουρκικού _sınıf_ με απώτερο αραβικό έτυμο _ṣinf صنف [#ṣnf fiˁl ]_, _ομάδα, τάξη_ - και με την πολιτική έννοια). 

Για το «είστε με το νεοφιλελευθερισμό» δεν θα τοποθετηθώ, βαριέμαι. Πες εκεί κανένα «γερμανοτσολιάδες», «εθνικοί μειοδότες», «κουίσλινγκ» ν' ανάψουν τα αίματα!


----------



## Marinos (Jun 22, 2015)

Χμμ... αυτό υποκρύπτει τη νέα κυρίαρχη διάκριση, «ρεαλιστές» ή «ορθολογιστές» ή «μέτωπο της κοινής λογικής» vs. «ρομαντικοί» στην καλύτερη περίπτωση («παλαβοί» κατά Πάσχο). Όπως βλέπεις το τσουβάλιασμα είναι εγγενές στην ανθρώπινη νόηση* :)

*αυτό το λέω απολύτως σοβαρά, μιλώ για την κατασκευή νοητικών κατηγοριών κλπ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 22, 2015)

Μα προφανώς. Άλλωστε είμαστε ένας λαός που ζει με διχασμούς από τα αρχαία χρόνια του. Από την εποχή της έριδας Αγαμέμνονα-Αχιλλέα (για να μην πιάσουμε Κρόνο-Δία και νυχτώσουμε...).

Μαρίνο, εμένα δεν θα μου πέρναγε ποτέ από το μυαλό να σε χαρακτηρίσω οτιδήποτε άλλο από αριστερό. Θα ήθελα όμως να ξέρω αν πιστεύεις ότι το πλέγμα των ιδεών σου είναι συμβατό με τις αρχές της ΕΕ, ιδίως με τις αρχές της σύσφιγξης της ΟΝΕ, που θα αποτελέσουν το αντικείμενο του επόμενο Συμβουλίου Κορυφής (ένα σχέδιο, μάλλον της τελικής εισήγησης, βρήκα προς το παρόν εδώ) -- και αν όχι (που το νομίζω), πώς τοποθετείσαι σε αυτό το εξωτερικό πλαίσιο.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 22, 2015)

Marinos said:


> Όπως βλέπεις το τσουβάλιασμα (μιλώ για την κατασκευή νοητικών κατηγοριών κλπ) είναι εγγενές στην ανθρώπινη νόηση.


Κλασικό εξελικτικό εργαλείο επιβίωσης, που έχει εξυπηρετήσει επί μυριετίες το ανθρώπινο είδος, το οποίο ωστόσο εύκολα μπορεί να αποτελέσει μπούμερανγκ (και να οδηγήσει σε λογικές πλάνες και λανθασμένα συμπεράσματα) σε περιπτώσεις ασύνειδης, υπερβολικής, αδόκιμης ή απερίσκεπτης χρήσης — όπως συμβαίνει και με άλλα κλασικά εξελικτικά εργαλεία επιβίωσης, σαν καληώρα το άγχος και τον φόβο.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 22, 2015)

Zazula said:


> Κλασικό εξελικτικό εργαλείο επιβίωσης, που έχει εξυπηρετήσει επί μυριετίες το ανθρώπινο είδος, το οποίο ωστόσο εύκολα μπορεί να αποτελέσει μπούμερανγκ (και να οδηγήσει σε λογικές πλάνες και λανθασμένα συμπεράσματα) σε περιπτώσεις ασύνειδης, υπερβολικής, αδόκιμης ή απερίσκεπτης χρήσης — όπως συμβαίνει και με άλλα κλασικά εξελικτικά εργαλεία επιβίωσης, σαν καληώρα το άγχος και τον φόβο.



Εξελικτικές παγίδες θα τα έλεγα εγώ.


----------



## Marinos (Jun 22, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Μα προφανώς. Άλλωστε είμαστε ένας λαός που ζει με διχασμούς από τα αρχαία χρόνια του. Από την εποχή της έριδας Αγαμέμνονα-Αχιλλέα (για να μην πιάσουμε Κρόνο-Δία και νυχτώσουμε...).
> 
> Μαρίνο, εμένα δεν θα μου πέρναγε ποτέ από το μυαλό να σε χαρακτηρίσω οτιδήποτε άλλο από αριστερό. Θα ήθελα όμως να ξέρω αν πιστεύεις ότι το πλέγμα των ιδεών σου είναι συμβατό με τις αρχές της ΕΕ, ιδίως με τις αρχές της σύσφιγξης της ΟΝΕ, που θα αποτελέσουν το αντικείμενο του επόμενο Συμβουλίου Κορυφής (ένα σχέδιο, μάλλον της τελικής εισήγησης, βρήκα προς το παρόν εδώ) -- και αν όχι (που το νομίζω), πώς τοποθετείσαι σε αυτό το εξωτερικό πλαίσιο.



Θεέ μου, Δόκτωρ, θα με πεθάνεις αν σήμερα μου ζητάς τέτοια τοποθέτηση...! Όχι, οι δικές μου ιδέες δεν είναι συμβατές δυστυχώς. Και για να μην το πάω στο πολύ ρομαντικό και ξεφύγουμε, περιορίζομαι να πω ότι είναι τέτοια η ασφυκτική εξάρτηση μιας μικρής χώρας από τη γραφειοκρατία των Βρυξελλών, η οποία στην πράξη δεν είναι παρά το φερέφωνο των ισχυρών χωρών, που αφήνει ελάχιστα έως καθόλου περιθώρια για οποιαδήποτε ουσιαστική πολιτική. Θες εξωτερική πολιτική; Θα είναι μονοδιάστατα ευρωατλαντική (όπως πάντα)· θες οικονομική πολιτική; Δεν γίνεται παρά να ακολουθείς τις αρχές της νέας οικονομικής ορθοδοξίας (δεν θα ανοίξω τώρα ξανά τη συζήτηση, καταλαβαινόμαστε)· θες σκέτη πολιτική; Ακόμα και να θες να περιορίσεις π.χ. τη δύναμη των μεγαλοεπιχειρηματιών-_cum_-καναλαρχών θα προσκρούσεις στις ντιρεκτίβες περί ελεύθερου ανταγωνισμού. Και πάει λέγοντας. Εν τέλει δεν βλέπω σε τι μας ωφέλησε η ένταξη στην ΕΕ εδώ και δεκαετίες. Φτήνυναν τα εισαγόμενα προϊόντα, βέβαια--σε αντάλλαγμα, καταστράφηκε η εγχώρια παραγωγή και τώρα τα δεσμά είναι ακόμα σφιχτότερα. 

Εν γένει ας δηλώσω με την ευκαιρία ότι παρόλο που διατηρώ (παρά τις φιλότιμες προσπάθειές μου να βαλκανοποιηθώ και να εξανατολιστώ) μια αρκετά γερή ευρωπαϊκή κουλτούρα, δεν έχω καμία ιδιαίτερη εκτίμηση στο ευρωπαϊκό κεκτημένο. Μπορεί να φταίει η υπέρμετρη προβολή της Ευρώπης σαν συνώνυμου του πολιτισμού όποτε ας πούμε έρχεται η εικόνα της Αγίας Ζώνης στην πτωχή Αθήνα. Για δείτε όμως και τι γίνεται στην παινεμένη Πολωνία όταν έρχεται ο Πάπας. Ή, η ακροδεξιά της Ελλάδας είναι ψεκασμένη και δεν συμμαζεύεται--ενώ η ακροδεξιά της Δανίας ή της Αυστρίας είναι, ξέρω γω, απλώς κακόγουστη... 

Τέλος πάντων, στο δια ταύτα: πώς τοποθετούμαι σ' αυτό το εξωτερικό πλαίσιο. Έτσι που έχουν γίνει τα πράγματα, δεν είμαι στραβός να μη βλέπω ότι οι πιθανότητες βελτίωσης είναι ελάχιστες. Είτε μένουμε μέσα στο πλαίσιο, είτε φεύγουμε (αυτή τη στιγμή). Αυτό δεν μπορεί να με σταματήσει να βλέπω ποιος ήρξατο χειρών αδίκων. Πρέπει να ασπαστώ π.χ. τη δημοσιονομική κοντοφθαλμία του ευρωπαϊκού βορρά (που _ωφελείται_ κιόλας) επειδή δεν μου έχει αφήσει εναλλακτική;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 22, 2015)

ΟΚ, σε ευχαριστώ για την ώρα που μου αφιέρωσες. (Πέτυχα δέκα στα δέκα στις προβλέψεις μου.) Απορώ μόνο γιατί διαφώνησες με τον χαρακτηρισμό «ρομαντική» αριστερά. :)


----------



## Zazula (Jun 22, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Εξελικτικές παγίδες θα τα έλεγα εγώ.


Αν δεν υπήρχε ο φόβος, τότε το είδος μας θα είχε εξαφανιστεί όταν κι ο τελευταίος μας πρόγονος θα πήδαγε άφοβα πάνω από ένα τεράστιο χάσμα ή θα όρμαγε μόνος του πάνω σ' έναν μαχαιρόδοντα. Αν δεν υπήρχε το άγχος, τότε ο τελευταίος μας πρόγονος θα έχανε ενέργεια σε φυσικές λειτουργίες όπως η πέψη και η έκλυση αναπαραγωγικών ορμονών κι έτσι θα έχανε ένα μέρος της διαθέσιμης ενέργειάς του για να τρέξει αρκετά γρήγορα μακριά απ' τον προαναφερθέντα μαχαιρόδοντα. Εάν, τέλος, δεν είχε την ικανότητα να κατηγοριοποιεί και να βάζει ταμπέλες σε πρόσωπα, πράγματα και καταστάσεις, θα έχανε πολύτιμο χρόνο στις αξιολογήσεις καταστάσεων που είχε ήδη ζήσει ο ίδιος ή τις οποίες είχε δει άλλους να βιώνουν — και στην επιβίωση ο χρόνος είναι κεφαλαιώδους σημασίας παράμετρος.
Όλα τα εξελικτικά μας εργαλεία επιβίωσης μετατρέπονται και σε παγίδες, ναι (ιδίως στη σύγχρονη εποχή, που οι κανόνες, το περιβάλλον και το πλαίσιο για την επιβίωση έχει σημαντικά μεταβληθεί) — αλλά, όπως είπα, από ασύνειδη, υπερβολική, αδόκιμη ή απερίσκεπτη χρήση.
Προσωπικά δεν θα ήθελα να μπω σ' ένα αεροπλάνο όπου ο πιλότος θα είχε παντελή απουσία φόβου, υγιούς άγχους και χρήσης νοητικών κατηγοριών.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 22, 2015)

Σε επόμενη συζήτηση, μεταφερόμαστε πεντακόσια, χίλια, δυο ή τρεις χιλιάδες χρόνια στο παρελθόν και προβληματιζόμαστε ως πολίτες σε ανάλογες συνθήκες της εποχής... :)

Εδιτ: Για τον Μαρίνο το έγραψα, αλλά μια χαρά κολλάει και στου Ζάζουλα...


----------



## Zazula (Jun 22, 2015)

Εγώ έχω φτάσει στο λυκαυγές της λίθινης εποχής...


----------



## Marinos (Jun 22, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Σε επόμενη συζήτηση, μεταφερόμαστε πεντακόσια, χίλια, δυο ή τρεις χιλιάδες χρόνια στο παρελθόν και προβληματιζόμαστε ως πολίτες σε ανάλογες συνθήκες της εποχής... :)



Λοιπόν για δες αυτό, μπορεί να διαφωνήσεις αλλά θα σ' αρέσει: https://plagal.wordpress.com/2015/0...-furst-von-metternich-winneburg-zu-beilstein/


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 22, 2015)

Zazula said:


> Αν δεν υπήρχε ο φόβος, τότε το είδος μας θα είχε εξαφανιστεί όταν κι ο τελευταίος μας πρόγονος θα πήδαγε άφοβα πάνω από ένα τεράστιο χάσμα ή θα όρμαγε μόνος του πάνω σ' έναν μαχαιρόδοντα. Αν δεν υπήρχε το άγχος, τότε ο τελευταίος μας πρόγονος θα έχανε ενέργεια σε φυσικές λειτουργίες όπως η πέψη και η έκλυση αναπαραγωγικών ορμονών κι έτσι θα έχανε ένα μέρος της διαθέσιμης ενέργειάς του για να τρέξει αρκετά γρήγορα μακριά απ' τον προαναφερθέντα μαχαιρόδοντα. Εάν, τέλος, δεν είχε την ικανότητα να κατηγοριοποιεί και να βάζει ταμπέλες σε πρόσωπα, πράγματα και καταστάσεις, θα έχανε πολύτιμο χρόνο στις αξιολογήσεις καταστάσεων που είχε ήδη ζήσει ο ίδιος ή τις οποίες είχε δει άλλους να βιώνουν — και στην επιβίωση ο χρόνος είναι κεφαλαιώδους σημασίας παράμετρος.
> Όλα τα εξελικτικά μας εργαλεία επιβίωσης μετατρέπονται και σε παγίδες, ναι (ιδίως στη σύγχρονη εποχή, που οι κανόνες, το περιβάλλον και το πλαίσιο για την επιβίωση έχει σημαντικά μεταβληθεί) — αλλά, όπως είπα, από ασύνειδη, υπερβολική, αδόκιμη ή απερίσκεπτη χρήση.
> Προσωπικά δεν θα ήθελα να μπω σ' ένα αεροπλάνο όπου ο πιλότος θα είχε παντελή απουσία φόβου, υγιούς άγχους και χρήσης νοητικών κατηγοριών.



Μα γι' αυτό είναι παγίδες, γιατί ενώ είναι τόσο απαραίτητα μπορούν να είναι η ίδια σου η καταστροφή. Από προγραμματιστικής άποψης είναι γελοίο το πράγμα που σε κάνει να αποφεύγεις τον κίνδυνο να σού μειώνει τόσο απότομα τις επεξεργαστικές σου δυνατότητες, οδηγώντας πολλές φορές σε τρισμέγιστα καταστροφικές αποφάσεις (για να μην πούμε για το τι κάνει η υπερβολική αδρεναλίνη, ένα ακόμη εξελικτικό εργαλείο).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 22, 2015)

Marinos said:


> Λοιπόν για δες αυτό, μπορεί να διαφωνήσεις αλλά θα σ' αρέσει: https://plagal.wordpress.com/2015/0...-furst-von-metternich-winneburg-zu-beilstein/



:) :) :)


----------



## SBE (Jun 22, 2015)

Αν χρειάζονται ταμπέλες για συντομία (γιατί π.χ. δεν μπορείς κάθε φορά να λες ότι ο Μαρίνος είναι όλο το κατεβατό που έγραψε πιο πάνω), υπάρχουν λύσεις. Όχι π.χ. Μαρινικός ή Μαρινιστής 
Κι αν το πολιτικό φάσμα έχει γίνει σαλάτα, πάλι κάτι μπορούμε να βρούμε. Τρισχιλιετή γλώσσα έχουμε, καλύπτει όλες τις ανάγκες χωρίς να καταφύγουμε στα στερεότυπα προοδευτικός/ αντιδραστικός/ νεοφιλελές/ γερμανοτσολιάς κλπ

Εγώ π.χ. είμαι υπέρ της ατομικής/ κοινωνικής ελευθερίας μέσα στα νόμιμα πλαίσια- που σημαίνει ότι ναι, θα πρέπει να δεχτούμε ότι δεν μπορούμε και δεν έχει νόημα να ελέγξουμε τα πάντα (και, ναι, κάποιοι θα έχουν έντονο θρησκευτικό συναίσθημα και θα είναι σεβαστό). 
Αλλά θέλω να παρεμβαίνει το κράτος σε ό,τι έχει να κάνει με την ευημερία των πολιτών- κι αυτό σημαίνει και στην οικονομική δραστηριότητα- όχι απλώς να προεδρεύει, γιατί εδώ που ζω απλώς προεδρεύει το 99% του χρόνου, κι η διαφθορά πάει σύννεφο. 
Εκεί που κολλάει το ιδεώδες είναι στο ότι θεωρεί ότι οι πολίτες δεν είναι όχλος, δεν πιστεύουν τους δημαγωγούς, είναι πάντα ενήμεροι και ενδιαφέρονται για όλα, και έχουν σεβασμό στις ελευθερίες και τις υποχρεώσεις τους, ενώ στην πραγματικότητα...

ΥΓ Το ιδανικό πολίτευμα για μένα βέβαια είναι η πεφωτισμένη δεσποτεία με εμένα στη λήψη αποφάσεων, γιατί μόνο έτσι θα είναι πεφωτισμένη :inno: Με άλλους στη λήψη αποφάσεων είναι μια κοινή δικτατορία, αλλά αυτό δεν θα γίνει SBE, οπότε ξέχνα το :devil:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 22, 2015)

Δηλαδή είσαι υπέρ μιας Σβετίας;


----------



## SBE (Jun 22, 2015)

Μόνο μέχρι να γίνουμε Μονακό.


----------



## anemelos (Jun 22, 2015)

''Το ίδιο με την ξινίλα όσων περίμεναν ερυθροφρουρούς να σφάζουν τους αστούς όπως στο τραγούδι, και τώρα κρύβουν την οιονεί απογοήτευσή τους ψάχνοντας τις κωλοτούμπες (περίμεναν να πουν τι μαλακίες κάνουνε και λένε μα δείτε που άλλα έλεγαν –όσο για μένα, περιμένω πώς και πώς τη στιγμή που θα πουν: ε, τελικά καλά τα καταφέρανε). Εκεί που είναι άσχημα τα πράγματα είναι όταν σε απογοητεύουν άνθρωποι με τους οποίους (σε διαφορετικά στάδια) έχεις συνοδοιπορήσει κάπου, ή ακόμα εξακολουθείς να συνοδοιπορείς αλλού. Κι αν το να διαβάζεις ότι η σοσιαλδημοκρατία της εποχής μας (λέγε με Σύριζα) είναι χρυσαυγίτες με γραβάτα (ψέμματα, χωρίς καν γραβάτα) σε κάνει να κουνάς το κεφάλι για το πώς η κριτική σκέψη γίνεται κριτική απερισκεψία, για να μην πούμε ξερωγώ πολιτικός παλιμπαιδισμός (εδώ, ή εδώ…), τι να πει κανείς για την άποψη ότι ακόμα και η περιστασιακή έστω ψήφος στο ΚΚΕ είναι ασέβεια και ύβρις; Σε τι διαφέρει από την κασιμάτεια (και φυσικά, όχι μόνο) θεωρία των δύο άκρων η ανεκδιήγητη άποψη ότι η ριζοσπαστικοποίηση των νέων, όπως είναι γνωστό, και εν μέρει φυσικό, περνάει συχνά από την άκρα αριστερά, τον αντιεξουσιαστικό χώρο και ενδεχομένως τις μολότοφ, ή από την άκρα δεξιά, τώρα τη Χρυσή Αυγή·''
https://dytistonniptiron.wordpress.com/2015/02/16/επιστροφή-στο-μέλλον/

Μαρίνε, μου αρέσεις!


nickel: Προσέθεσα την πηγή.


----------



## Marinos (Jun 22, 2015)

Ωχ, άρχισε η γκρίζα διαφήμιση... :blush:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 22, 2015)

Καλά πότε έγραψες ότι η σοσιαλδημοκρατία της εποχής μας είναι ο Σύριζα;


----------



## Marinos (Jun 22, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Καλά πότε έγραψες ότι η σοσιαλδημοκρατία της εποχής μας είναι ο Σύριζα;



Λαστ γίαρ :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 22, 2015)

Και επιμένεις; Για να κόψω φλέβες, δηλαδή.


----------



## Marinos (Jun 22, 2015)

Στην πράξη, βεβαίως και επιμένω. Γιατί, ποιος είναι σήμερα σοσιαλδημοκρατία; Ο Ολάντ, ή ο Ρέντσι; Από το δίδυμο Μπλερ-Σρέντερ και μετά, δεν ξέρω τι έχει απομείνει. 

Μια και σ' άρεσε (εικάζω) ο φίλος μου ο Πλαγκάλ, να κάτι ακόμα: https://plagal.wordpress.com/2015/01/20/syriza-honeymoon/


----------



## Zazula (Jun 22, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Μα γι' αυτό είναι παγίδες, γιατί ενώ είναι τόσο απαραίτητα μπορούν να είναι η ίδια σου η καταστροφή. Από προγραμματιστικής άποψης είναι γελοίο το πράγμα που σε κάνει να αποφεύγεις τον κίνδυνο να σού μειώνει τόσο απότομα τις επεξεργαστικές σου δυνατότητες, οδηγώντας σε πολλές φορές σε τρισμέγιστα καταστροφικές αποφάσεις (για να μην πούμε για το τι κάνει η υπερβολική αδρεναλίνη, ένα ακόμη εξελικτικό εργαλείο).


Ε ναι, η μεταξύ μας διαφορά (απ' όσο βλέπω) είναι ότι εγώ προσθέτω ένα «συχνά και» ανάμεσα στο _είναι _και το _παγίδες_. :)

Όμως δεν είναι και τόσο περίεργο το ότι δεν ανταποκρίνονται πια τόσο καλά στις ανάγκες της σύγχρονης επιβίωσης αυτά τα παμπάλαια εξελικτικά μας εργαλεία (το «προγραμματιστικά» θα είχε διαφορετική βαρύτητα αν μιλούσαμε για ευφυή σχεδιασμό ), καθότι η χρονική κλίμακα για την ανάπτυξη και τη διαφοροποίησή τους είναι πολύ μεγαλύτερη (κατά ολόκληρες_ τάξεις μεγέθους_) από την ηλικία που έχει το (εντελώς πρόσφατο) πλαίσιο & περιβάλλον ζωής του σύγχρονου ανθρώπου. (Βέβαια αυτό δεν είναι κατ' ανάγκη απαγορευτικό για ταχείες βιολογικές εξελίξεις, χρονικής τάξης που να μπορούμε πολύ ευκολότερα να την αντιλαμβανόμαστε, όπως έχουμε δει σε ένα υποείδος του λύκου: αναφορά 1, αναφορά 2, αναφορά 3.)

Ωστόσο η ανθρώπινη κοινωνία έχει εν πολλοίς πάψει να είναι δαρβινική, ούτε φυσικά μπορεί κανείς να κάνει πειράματα βιολογικής εξέλιξης του Homo sapiens sapiens με τις μεθόδους και τις διασταυρώσεις που κάνει σε άλλα είδη του έμβιου κόσμου, ενώ και οι τρόποι που αντιμετωπίζουμε πλέον τέτοιου είδους προκλήσεις δεν συμβάλλουν ιδιαίτερα σε μετεξέλιξη του ανθρώπινου modus operandi — οπότε δεν προβλέπω ότι τα εξελικτικά αυτά εργαλεία θα γίνουν λιγότερο δυνητικές παγίδες σε ορατό χρονικό ορίζοντα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 22, 2015)

Καθαρά υφολογική είναι η διαφορά μας (είναι πιο οριστικές οι λέξεις που διαλέγω). Τα ίδια εννοώ κι εγώ. Το προγραμματιστικό σκέλος είναι πάσα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 22, 2015)

Marinos said:


> Στην πράξη, βεβαίως και επιμένω. Γιατί, ποιος είναι σήμερα σοσιαλδημοκρατία; Ο Ολάντ, ή ο Ρέντσι; Από το δίδυμο Μπλερ-Σρέντερ και μετά, δεν ξέρω τι έχει απομείνει.


Ας μην μπούμε σε συγκρίσεις και ονοματολογία. Άλλωστε το θέμα δεν είναι τόσο πολύ στα πρόσωπα (ηγετικές προσωπικότητες δεν υπάρχουν και πολλές, γενικώς) αλλά από περιεχόμενα. Θα μπούμε σε σύγκριση του Σύριζα με τον τρίτο δρόμο του Γκίντενς, συγγνώμη, των Μπλερ-Σρέντερ, ή να περιμένουμε να κατασταλάξει λίγο το πολιτικό περιβάλλον με τις νέες αποφάσεις οικονομικής σύγκλισης;



Marinos said:


> Μια και σ' άρεσε (εικάζω) ο φίλος μου ο Πλαγκάλ, να κάτι ακόμα...


Μα σπινελλικό σχολιαστή με στέλνεις να διαβάσω; Τι προβοκάτορας είσαι; :devil:


----------



## Marinos (Jun 22, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ας μην μπούμε σε συγκρίσεις και ονοματολογία. Άλλωστε το θέμα δεν είναι τόσο πολύ στα πρόσωπα (ηγετικές προσωπικότητες δεν υπάρχουν και πολλές, γενικώς) αλλά από περιεχόμενα. Θα μπούμε σε σύγκριση του Σύριζα με τον τρίτο δρόμο του Γκίντενς, συγγνώμη, των Μπλερ-Σρέντερ, ή να περιμένουμε να κατασταλάξει λίγο το πολιτικό περιβάλλον με τις νέες αποφάσεις οικονομικής σύγκλισης;
> 
> Μα σπινελλικό σχολιαστή με στέλνεις να διαβάσω; Τι προβοκάτορας είσαι; :devil:



Για το περιεχόμενο μιλάω κι εγώ. Περίμενε να κατασταλάξει κι εδώ το οικονομικό περιβάλλον.

Το πρόσεξα για τον σπινελλικό--είναι κομπιουτεράς, τι να κάνουμε!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 22, 2015)

Marinos said:


> Για το περιεχόμενο μιλάω κι εγώ. Περίμενε να κατασταλάξει κι εδώ το οικονομικό περιβάλλον.


Σήμερα το πρωί συζητούσα αλλού (με αφορμή την πενταπροεδρική εισήγηση) ότι με την υπογραφή της οι πολιτικές παρατάξεις στην Ευρώπη θα συρρικνωθούν σε τέσσερις (με τις εσωτερικές χροιές και τοπικές αποχρώσεις βέβαια:

δεξιά/συντηρητική/χριστιανοδημοκρατική/φιλελεύθερη κ.λπ. ΚΑΙ φιλοευρωπαϊκή (της συγκεκριμένης ΕΕ)/ ΚΑΙ αντιευρωπαϊκή
αριστερή/προοδευτική/σοσιαλδημοκρατική/πράσινη κ.λπ. ΚΑΙ φιλοευρωπαϊκή (της συγκεκριμένης ΕΕ)/ ΚΑΙ αντιευρωπαϊκή

Το «της συγκεκριμένης ΕΕ» όπως θα χαρακτηρίζαμε π.χ. τις δύο αντίστοιχες μεγάλες αμερικανικές παραδοσιακές παρατάξεις, αλλά και σε χώρες με εκλογικά συστήματα που οδηγούν σε μετωπικά χαρακτηριστικά (ΗΒ, Γαλλία κ.λπ.)

Να κάνει χαρές κι ο έρμος ο Φουκουγιάμα, όχι τίποτε άλλο...

(Εντάξει πολύ χαλαρά και πολύ στον αέρα και πολύ γενικά όλα αυτά.)


----------



## pidyo (Jun 22, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> με αφορμή την πενταπροεδρική εισήγηση



Έχοντας διαβάσει μόνο το ευρωπαϊκό ανακοινωθέν κι όχι την ίδια την εισήγηση, το σχέδιο είναι πολύ πιο αργόσυρτο από αυτό που περίμεναν διάφοροι αναλυτές, που ήλπιζαν ότι ο Ντράγκι θα κόψει γόρδιους δεσμούς, θα επιβάλει μονομιάς αληθινή δημοσιονομική ένωση, παραχωρώντας σε αντάλλαγμα στους Γερμανούς αιώνια δημοσιονομική αυστηρότητα. Η εισήγηση δείχνει έναν δρόμο με την χαρακτηριστική ταχύτητα της ευρωπαϊκής χελώνας. Με το υφιστάμενο νομικό πλαίσιο ως το 2017 βηματάκια προς την ένωση, μετά θα φτιάξουμε μια έκθεση για το τι χρειάζεται για την ένωση, και μέχρι το 2025 θα έχουμε κάνει παπάδες.


----------



## Costas (Jun 22, 2015)

Για μένα το δίλημμα είναι: πολεμάμε για τις ιδέες μας (για τις ιδέες του ο καθένας) μέσα στην ΕΕ ή έξω από αυτήν; Κατά τα άλλα, ούτε ο "ρομαντισμός" θα εκλείψει, ούτε η ριζοσπαστικοποίηση, ούτε η ακροδεξιά, ούτε ο αναρχισμός, ούτε ούτε ούτε...

Δεν καταλαβαίνω πώς ένας μαρξιστής δεν συνειδητοποιεί ότι το σχήμα του ανεξάρτητου εθνικού κράτους, εκτός του ότι δεν υπήρξε ποτέ, ειδικά για τα μικρά κράτη, στις σημερινές συνθήκες είναι απολύτως κενό περιεχομένου. Να το πω χοντρά: προτιμώ σαν Έλληνας να είμαι η καταπιεσμένη και εκμεταλλευμένη γκαρσονιέρα της ΕΕ παρά η περήφανη "ανεξάρτητη" Ελλάδα. Όπως προτιμώ να είμαι μαύρος στις ΗΠΑ παρά μαύρος Σουδανέζος. Και κομουνιστής να ήμουνα, θα προτιμούσα να παλέψω για τη μονοκομματική διχτατορία μου και την απαλλοτρίωση της κοινωνίας των πολιτών προς όφελος του ολοκληρωτικού κράτους και των μανδαρίνων του σε επίπεδο πανευρωπαϊκό, όπου και μόνο θα μπορούσε αυτή να υλοποιηθεί, παρά να ασπαστώ το μικροαστικό μαγαζάκι της ελληνικής δήθεν ανεξαρτησίας και όντως φαυλοκρατίας. Οι Μαρξ-Ένγκελς τουλάχιστον το είχαν καταλάβει, και θεωρούσαν ιστορική αναγκαιότητα την υπό τον Μπίσμαρκ (ναι! υπό τον Μπίσμαρκ!) γερμανική ενοποίηση από τη "ρομαντική" ανεξαρτησία των γερμανικών κρατιδίων. Παρά την εχθρότητά τους για ό,τι αντιπροσώπευε η Πρωσία, η στάση τους ήταν "τραβάτε με κι ας κλαίω". Το σχετικό τσιτάτο είναι πασίγνωστο.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 22, 2015)

Costas said:


> Να το πω χοντρά: προτιμώ σαν Έλληνας να είμαι η καταπιεσμένη και εκμεταλλευμένη γκαρσονιέρα της ΕΕ παρά η περήφανη "ανεξάρτητη" Ελλάδα.



Εγώ θα προτιμούσα να είμαι η Ελλάδα, κομμάτι της ΕΕ, ούτε παράρτημα ούτε γκαρσονιέρα ούτε μέλος λέσχης ανεξάρτητων τοπικών συμφερόντων με το όνομα ΕΕ. Αλλά αυτό δεν εξαρτάται μόνο από εμένα αλλά και από τα υπόλοιπα απολίτιστα τεμάχια της επιφανειακά πολιτισμένης Ευρώπης.


----------



## Costas (Jun 22, 2015)

Ε, άρα, πάλεψε για την ευρωπαϊκή ολοκλήρωση, όχι για την απόσχιση.


----------



## Marinos (Jun 22, 2015)

Α, εντάξει, μετά την επίκληση των Μαρξ και Ένγκελς δεν έχω να πω τίποτα. Να βάλουμε και τα πορτρέτα τους στα γραφεία της Κομισιόν βρε αδερφέ, ή έστω ένα πλακάτ στην αποψινή συγκέντρωση :devil:


----------



## Paradiper_Du (Jun 22, 2015)

Εγώ ετοιμάζω ένα πλακάτ που θα λέει: «Ιεράρχηση στόχων. Ιεράρχηση συμμαχιών. Με τον Άδωνη; Σ' αυτή τη συγκυρία, ναι, με τον Άδωνη. Τι μας μάθαινε τόσα χρόνια ο Λένιν; Τακτικισμός».


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 22, 2015)

Costas said:


> Ε, άρα, πάλεψε για την ευρωπαϊκή ολοκλήρωση, όχι για την απόσχιση.



Αν δεν είχα καλύτερη δουλειά να κάνω, αυτό θα έκανα. Αν και δεν είμαστε αρκετά πολιτισμένοι για τέτοια βήματα.


----------



## Costas (Jun 23, 2015)

Marinos said:


> Α, εντάξει, μετά την επίκληση των Μαρξ και Ένγκελς δεν έχω να πω τίποτα. Να βάλουμε και τα πορτρέτα τους στα γραφεία της Κομισιόν βρε αδερφέ, ή έστω ένα πλακάτ στην αποψινή συγκέντρωση :devil:


Μαρίνε, η παρουσία σου εδώ με είχε συνηθίσει σε επιχειρηματολογία, όχι σε άσφαιρες ειρωνείες.


----------



## Marinos (Jun 23, 2015)

Το σκέφτηκα ότι ήταν λίγο αγενής η απάντησή μου -- και δεν ήθελα με κανένα τρόπο να φανεί τέτοια. Δεν θα συμφωνήσεις όμως ότι είναι τραβηγμένος αναχρονισμός να συγκρίνεις οποιαδήποτε ενοποίηση οποιασδήποτε εποχής, αν μη τι άλλο; Ήταν ίδιες οι συνθήκες μετά το 1848 και λίγο πριν την Α΄ Διεθνή, με την τωρινή απόλυτη κυριαρχία του φισκαλιστικού ΤΙΝΑ; Και εδώ, με συγχωρείτε, αλλά το "μένουμε Ευρώπη" ταυτίζεται απολύτως με το "θα κάνω ό,τι κι αν μου πει ο ιδιοκτήτης για να μη με πετάξει έξω": δεν έχετε αφήσει καν περιθώριο για το "δεν θα δώσω νοίκι διότι ουκ αν λάβοις παρά του μη έχοντος". Δεν είναι συνθήκες γκαρσονιέρας, από άποψη εξάρτησης είναι συνθήκες Μανωλάδας.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 23, 2015)

Επιτρέψτε μου να κάνω μια παρένθεση στην πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα συζήτησή σας, για να θέσω μια ερώτηση σ' εσάς που ξέρετε περισσότερα. Επειδή δεν έχω διαβάσει Μαρξ, αρκούμαι στις πληροφορίες που βρίσκω στις εγκυκλοπαίδειες. Π.χ. αυτό εδώ από τη Γουίκι:

According to Marxist analysis, class conflict within capitalism arises due to intensifying contradictions between highly productive mechanized and socialized production performed by the proletariat, and private ownership and appropriation of the surplus product in the form of surplus value (profit) by a small minority of private owners called the bourgeoisie. As the contradiction becomes apparent to the proletariat, social unrest between the two antagonistic classes intensifies, culminating in a social revolution. The eventual long-term outcome of this revolution would be the establishment of socialism – a socioeconomic system based on cooperative ownership of the means of production, distribution based on one's contribution, and production organized directly for use.

​Δεδομένου ότι στην Ελλάδα αρκετές χιλιάδες άνθρωποι δηλώνουν Μαρξιστές, θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω με ποιο σκεπτικό εξακολουθούν να ασπάζονται αυτή τη θεωρία ακριβώς όπως γράφτηκε στον 19ο αιώνα, την έχουν σχεδόν σαν ευαγγέλιο, τη στιγμή που πιο λογικό θα ήταν να σκεφτούμε ότι ο ίδιος ο Μαρξ, αν υπήρχε τρόπος να είναι ζωντανός σήμερα, και να έχει ζήσει τον υπαρκτό σοσιαλισμό και την κατάρρευσή του, και την επιβίωσή του σήμερα μόνο σε χώρες όπου τα πολιτικά δικαιώματα καταπατούνται βάναυσα, μάλλον θα είχε αλλάξει ριζικά τη θεωρία του και θα την είχε προσαρμόσει σε πραγματικά δεδομένα και όχι σε υποθέσεις.

Με άλλα λόγια, αν πίστευα στον Χριστό ή στον Μωάμεθ, που δεν πιστεύω, θα είχα τουλάχιστον καταλήξει στο συμπέρασμα ότι αυτοί οι προφήτες μιλούσαν για συνθήκες που ίσχυαν στην εποχή τους και δεν ισχύουν πια. Ότι οι διδασκαλίες τους θα είχαν αναθεωρηθεί πρώτα από τους ίδιους, αν μπορούσαν να είναι ζωντανοί σήμερα, και γι' αυτό τον λόγο κανένας λογικός άνθρωπος δεν μπορεί να παίρνει εντελώς τοις μετρητοίς τις διδασκαλίες τους, παρά μόνο σε πολύ γενικά πανανθρώπινα μηνύματα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 23, 2015)

Marinos said:


> Και εδώ, με συγχωρείτε, αλλά το "μένουμε Ευρώπη" ταυτίζεται απολύτως με το "θα κάνω ό,τι κι αν μου πει ο ιδιοκτήτης για να μη με πετάξει έξω": δεν έχετε αφήσει καν περιθώριο για το "δεν θα δώσω νοίκι διότι ουκ αν λάβοις παρά του μη έχοντος". Δεν είναι συνθήκες γκαρσονιέρας, από άποψη εξάρτησης είναι συνθήκες Μανωλάδας.


Από πού και πώς προκύπτει αυτό; Το «ταυτίζεται απολύτως» σε συνδυασμό και με το «μη έχοντος» για το συνολικό ελληνικό δημόσιο, εννοώ. Κάνουμε τη βέλτιστη διαχείριση των φόρων μας; Αξιοποιούμε τους διαθέσιμους πόρους με πολλαπλασιαστικό αποτέλεσμα; Χρειαζόμαστε πραγματικά δώδεκα φρεγάτες και δέκα υποβρύχια (με το αντίστοιχο προσωπικό και συντάξεις «αξιοπρεπείς κατά το ΣτΕ»); Μπορώ να συνεχίσω μέχρι το βράδυ συγκεντρώνοντας πόρους που μπαίνουν στον δημόσιο κορβανά και εξατμίζονται χωρίς να προκαλούν πολλαπλασιαστικό αποτέλεσμα και άλλα τόσα που δεν μπαίνουν στον δημόσιο κορβανά ενώ θα έπρεπε, αλλά δεν ξέρω αν έχει νόημα η περιπτωσιολογία.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 23, 2015)

Ας κάνω και μια διανηματική σύνδεση με αυτό που έγραψα σχετικά με τη βέλτιστη είσπραξη και κατανομή:



Costas said:


> Πώς εξηγείται η χαώδης διαφορά των πωλητηρίων; Είναι εκ Θεού; Είναι τυχαία; Το πωλητήριο δεν είναι δευτερεύον θέμα, είναι μείζον για τις εισπράξεις. Στα πωλητήρια του ΤΑΠΑ κυριαρχεί το άρρητο μήνυμα ότι "δεν μας ενδιαφέρει ποιος θα τ' αγοράσει αυτά. Εμείς αυτό έχουμε, αυτό πουλάμε".


----------



## Palavra (Jun 23, 2015)

Alexandra said:


> According to Marxist analysis, class conflict within capitalism arises due to intensifying contradictions between highly productive mechanized and socialized production performed by the proletariat, and private ownership and appropriation of the surplus product in the form of surplus value (profit) by a small minority of private owners called the bourgeoisie. As the contradiction becomes apparent to the proletariat, social unrest between the two antagonistic classes intensifies, culminating in a social revolution.


Από τα λίγα που ξέρω κι εγώ -και θα με διορθώσετε όσοι τα ξέρετε καλύτερα- θα ήθελα να προσθέσω ότι η ιστορία έδειξε πως δεν έπεσε μέσα ο Μαρξ στην ανάλυση αυτή. Δεν υπήρξε εξαθλίωση που οδήγησε την «εργατική» τάξη στην επανάσταση. Στις καπιταλιστικές χώρες, υπάρχουν παραδείγματα όπου οι εργαζόμενοι απέκτησαν κάποια στιγμή μερίδιο στις επιχειρήσεις στις οποίες εργάζονταν και έγιναν κι εκείνοι μέρος της καταναλωτικής αλυσίδας, καθώς αυξήθηκε το βιοτικό τους επίπεδο. Στην Ελλάδα συγκεκριμένα υπάρχουν πολλά παραδείγματα κλάδων όπου οι «εργάτες» είχαν υψηλότερες αποδοχές από όσους είχαν δουλειά γραφείου (για να σας προλάβω: γνωρίζω για τη δυσκολία των εργασιακών συνθηκών και δεν υπονοώ με κανένα τρόπο ότι δεν άξιζαν/αξίζουν τα χρήματα που παίρνουν).


----------



## Zazula (Jun 23, 2015)

Εγώ πάλι αναρωτιέμαι πού ακριβώς ήταν κρυμένη η «highly productive mechanized and socialized production performed by the proletariat» στη Ρωσία το 1917...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 23, 2015)

Zazula said:


> Εγώ πάλι αναρωτιέμαι πού ακριβώς ήταν κρυμένη η «highly productive mechanized and socialized production performed by the proletariat» στη Ρωσία το 1917...



Μα είναι γνωστό ότι στη ΣΕ δεν εφαρμόστηκε ο μαρξισμός αλλά η προσαρμογή του στις ρωσικές συνθήκες κατά Λένιν, (από όπου και ο όρος μαρξισμός-λενινισμός).


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 23, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Κάνουμε τη βέλτιστη διαχείριση των φόρων μας; Αξιοποιούμε τους διαθέσιμους πόρους με πολλαπλασιαστικό αποτέλεσμα;



Αυτή είναι ερώτηση παγίδα. Τι είναι η βέλτιστη διαχείριση; Να διαχωρίσουμε σε πρώτο λόγο το μέγιστο δυνατό από το μέγιστο εφικτό, το πρακτικά εφικτό από το δυνητικό. Βέλτιστο, λοιπόν, είναι ένα κομμάτι του δυνητικά εφικτού κι αυτό ισχύει σε οτιδήποτε (σε διαχειρίσεις άλλων κρατών, σε κάθε επάγγελμα). Ακόμη όμως κι αυτή η έννοια του βέλτιστου υπονομεύεται από τις εκάστοτε συνθήκες. Δεδομένων των συνθηκών, θα έλεγα ότι είμαστε κοντά στην βέλτιστη διαχείριση (ορίζεται μαθηματικά). Περιθώρια βελτίωσης υπάρχουν παντού και στα πάντα. Επειδή όμως η συζήτηση είναι πολιτική, ξέρω ότι πολλοί θα διαφωνήσετε με βάση τα δικά σας ιδεατά πρότυπα βέλτιστης διαχείρισης και δεν θα συμφωνήσουμε στον ορισμό του βέλτιστου.



drsiebenmal said:


> Χρειαζόμαστε πραγματικά δώδεκα φρεγάτες και δέκα υποβρύχια (με το αντίστοιχο προσωπικό και συντάξεις «αξιοπρεπείς κατά το ΣτΕ»);



Αυτή είναι μια ερώτηση που μπορεί να απαντήσει μόνο όποιος έχει επιχειρησιακή άποψη. Ακόμη κι εκεί η απάντηση έχει να κάνει με εκτίμηση στην βάση συγκεκριμένης συλλογιστικής και στρατιωτικών δογμάτων. Το ποιος έχει δίκιο σε δυο αντίπαλα ή μερικώς αντικρουόμενα δόγματα δεν μπορούμε να το μάθουμε ποτέ (δεν έχουμε εφεύρει ακόμη το μελλοντικό ή το ιστορικό πιθανολόγιο).


----------



## Zazula (Jun 23, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Αυτή είναι μια ερώτηση που μπορεί να απαντήσει μόνο όποιος έχει επιχειρησιακή άποψη. Ακόμη κι εκεί η απάντηση έχει να κάνει με εκτίμηση στην βάση συγκεκριμένης συλλογιστικής και στρατιωτικών δογμάτων.


Πάντως για το κύριο αμυντικό υλικό οι σχετικές διαδικασίες περιγράφονται στον Ν. 3433/2006.


----------



## Marinos (Jun 23, 2015)

Όχι, παιδιά, δεν μπορώ να μπω τώρα σ' αυτή τη συζήτηση... :s Και μάλιστα βάσει του παραθέματος της βίκι! Ειλικρινά δεν μπορώ, μην το πάρετε σα φυγομαχία. Ίσως αργότερα, ίσως επανέλθω μετά το τέλος του μήνα που ελπίζω ότι θα είμαι χαλαρός. 

Για το άλλο (και πιο σχετικό με το νήμα μας), Δόκτωρ, θα επιμείνεις δηλαδή ότι μια κρίση ανάπτυξης και χρέους αντιμετωπίζεται με λίγο ορθολογισμό; Ότι δεν υπάρχει πράγματι άλλη μέθοδος πέρα από τη δημοσιονομική πειθαρχία; Δεν θα βάλεις ούτε, έστω, ελάχιστο κεϊνσιανισμό στο κρασί σου; Γιατί τίποτα διαφορετικό δεν μας επιτρέπεται σήμερα. Και μη μου πείτε πάλι για τους υπεράριθμους δημόσιους υπάλληλους--αν μη τι άλλο, μια και αρεσκόμεθα στη διανηματικότητα, χτες όλοι χειροκροτούσατε τα μέλη των ΣΙ των ΑΕΙ ακόμα και όταν έλεγαν ότι η λειτουργία των ιδρυμάτων μαστιζόταν και από την έλλειψη διοικητικών υπαλλήλων.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 23, 2015)

Marinos said:


> Και μη μου πείτε πάλι για τους *υπεράριθμους δημόσιους υπάλληλους *-- αν μη τι άλλο, μια και αρεσκόμεθα στη διανηματικότητα, χτες όλοι χειροκροτούσατε τα μέλη των ΣΙ των ΑΕΙ ακόμα και όταν έλεγαν ότι η λειτουργία των ιδρυμάτων μαστιζόταν και από την *έλλειψη διοικητικών υπαλλήλων*.


Αντιλαμβάνεσαι πάντως ότι ο *αντικειμενικά ελλείπων* και ο *αντικειμενικά υπερβάλλων* ΔΕΝ μπορεί να είναι συνώνυμοι όροι, έτσι; Κι αντιλαμβάνεσαι ότι οι αντικειμενικά αχρείαστοι στερούν κονδύλια για την πρόσληψη των αντικειμενικά χρειαζούμενων, σωστά;


----------



## nickel (Jun 23, 2015)

Marinos said:


> Δεν θα βάλεις ούτε, έστω, ελάχιστο κεϊνσιανισμό στο κρασί σου;



Εξαρτάται από το τι εννοεί ο καθένας με τον κεϊνσιανισμό. Περιμένω να δω τα κερασάκια που θα συνοδεύουν την τούρτα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 23, 2015)

Marinos said:


> Για το άλλο (και πιο σχετικό με το νήμα μας), Δόκτωρ, θα επιμείνεις δηλαδή ότι μια κρίση ανάπτυξης και χρέους αντιμετωπίζεται με λίγο ορθολογισμό; Ότι δεν υπάρχει πράγματι άλλη μέθοδος πέρα από τη δημοσιονομική πειθαρχία; Δεν θα βάλεις ούτε, έστω, ελάχιστο κεϊνσιανισμό στο κρασί σου; Γιατί τίποτα διαφορετικό δεν μας επιτρέπεται σήμερα.



Συνοπτικά, θα πω ότι δεν ισχυρίζομαι έτσι απόλυτα τίποτε από όλα αυτά. Ούτε η ΕΕ δεν τα ισχυρίζεται πια αυτά. Τι άλλο από κεϊνσιανή παρέμβαση είναι το πρόγραμμα του Ντράγκι και η πυραμίδα του Γιουνκέρ;

Όμως η κρίση της Ελλάδας δεν είναι απλώς κρίση ανάπτυξης ή χρέους. Είναι κρίση πολλών πραγμάτων μαζί (ακόμη και πολιτιστική κρίση θεωρώ ότι υπάρχει), κυρίως όμως κρίση αποδοτικότητας με τους διαθέσιμους πόρους.

Από τη στιγμή όμως που δεν ελέγχεις τη νομισματική σου πολιτική (πολλές επιμέρους συζητήσεις εδώ για το πώς και το γιατί και τα τεράστια λάθη της κοινωνίας και των ηγεσιών της κλπ κλπ) δεν μπορούσες ως τώρα (προ Ντράγκι, δηλ.) να ασκήσεις κεϊνσιανή πολιτική παρά μόνο με πλεονάσματα από τον δημοσιονομικό εξορθολογισμό σου ή από την παραγωγική δραστηριότητα του Δημοσίου (την ποια, ακριβώς; Μόλις τώρα δεν έλεγε ο Κώστας για τα πωλητήρια;) Αυτή δεν ήταν, χοντρικά, η περίφημη Ατζέντα 2010 του Σρέντερ;

Ειλικρινά δεν καταλαβαίνω όμως τον αφορισμό «τίποτε διαφορετικό δεν μας επιτρέπεται». Ας κάνουμε τον διοικητικό και δημοσιονομικό εξορθολογισμό μας, ας φτιάξουμε π.χ. επιτέλους κτηματολόγιο και Τάξις που να μην καταρρέει καθημερινά, ας μετρήσουμε τι έχει πληρώσει επιτέλους ο καθένας για τη σύνταξη και την περίθαλψή του για να δούμε τι κάνει να παίρνει ο καθένας από αυτά και πόσο πρέπει να τα συμπληρώσουμε με δημόσιους πόρους, ας δούμε πόσοι πόροι πάνε χαμένοι (ισχυρίζομαι ότι θα είναι πολύ περισσότεροι από την «περιστολή της φοροδιαφυγής και τη μάχη του ΦΠΑ στη Μύκονο), ας συνειδητοποιήσουμε τέλος ότι το Δημόσιο παράγει πραγματικό εισόδημα μόνο υποστηρικτικά και *κυρίως, ελεγκτικά*, για τον ιδιωτικό τομέα.

Γιατί δεν βλέπουμε ότι ιδίως το ελληνικό δημόσιο δεν μπορεί να παράσχει υπηρεσίες με τις αναγκαίες αποδοτικότητες; Γιατί δεν επικεντρωνόμαστε στη λύση επιμέρους προβλημάτων αντί να προσπαθούμε να φτιάξουμε εθνικές ομπρέλες, που με τις τοπικές και γεωγραφικές συνθήκες της χώρας είτε δεν θα επαρκούν είτε θα είναι σπάταλες; Γιατί επιμένουμε σε κάποιον φαντασιακό δημόσιο τομέα, που δεν ξέρω καν αν υπάρχει π.χ. στην Ελβετία ή τον Καναδά όταν βλέπουμε ότι ο μέσος όρος της αποδοτικότητάς μας είναι προβληματικός;

Και αφού δούμε πού βρισκόμαστε και τι λεφτά μπορούμε να βρούμε για ανάπτυξη, ας αποφασίσουμε τι σημαίνει ανάπτυξη για μια χώρα με τα χαρακτηριστικά της Ελλάδας. Γιατί αν έρθει κάποιος να μου πει ότι μας μέλλεται να γίνουμε αυτοκινητοπαραγωγός χώρα, ε, απλώς θα βάλω βροντερά γέλια.


----------



## SBE (Jun 23, 2015)

Μερικές απορίες με αφορμή το μήνυμα του Μαρίνου που λέει ότι οι Μένουμε Ευρώπη θέλουν το Χ ή το Υ:
Τί σόι κίνημα/ δράση/ ομάδα πολιτών είναι οι Μένουμε Ευρώπη; Έχουν βγάλει κανένα μανιφέστο; Έχουν επίσημο εκπρόσωπο/ προεδρείο/ ΔΣ/ οποιονδήποτε που να μιλάει εκ μέρους όλων; 
Μέχρι στιγμής δεν έχω δει κάτι τέτοιο (πιθανόν αυτό να είναι και το ζητούμενο), επομένως δεν μπορώ να κάνω χαρακτηρισμούς, ούτε να τους τοποθετήσω πολιτικά γιατί το αίτημά τους ήταν και αίτημα της πλειοψηφίας των Ελλήνων στις τελευταίες εκλογές. Από την απόσταση που τους βλέπω μου φαίνεται ότι απλά πρόκειται για πολίτες που επιθυμούν να βρεθεί λύση στα προβλήματα της χώρας εντός του ευρώ και να τελειώσει το γκραν γκινιόλ που παίζει εδώ και πέντε μήνες. Ο καθένας μπορεί να έχει δεκατρείς αντικρουόμενες απόψεις για το πώς θα γίνει αυτό, αλλά από πότε όσοι διαδηλώνουν πρέπει να συμφωνούν 100% σε όλα; Επιπλέον, δεν μου φάνηκαν ιδιαίτερα επιθετικοί στη συνθηματολογία τους, το οποίο καλό είναι, μετά από όσα έχουμε δει τα τελευταία χρόνια.


----------



## Marinos (Jun 23, 2015)

Μην ανησυχείς SBE, τώρα θα μπορούν κι αυτοί άνετα να ψηφίσουν ΣΥΡΙΖΑ. :devil:


----------



## SBE (Jun 23, 2015)

Είμαι σίγουρη ότι πολλοί από αυτούς έχουν ήδη ψηφίσει ΣΥΡΙΖΑ


----------



## SBE (Jun 23, 2015)

Οπότε Μαρίνο, με τον ΣΥΡΙΖΑ να γίνεται μνημονιακό κόμμα, οι αντιμνημονιακές επιλογές λιγοστεύουν. Ποιός έχει απομείνει; Το ΚΚΕ, φυσικά. Οπότε ελπίζουμε η επόμενη αντιμνημονιακή κυβέρνηση της Ελλάδας να είναι από το ΚΚΕ.
(αν ποτέ δείξει ότι πάει προς τα εκεί το πράμα θα κατέβω Ελλάδα να ψηφίσω ΚΚΕ δαγκωτό, γιατί μας αξίζει να τους δοκιμάσουμε όλους)


----------



## Zazula (Jun 23, 2015)

SBE said:


> Πού λέει ότι οι Μένουμε Ευρώπη θέλουν το Χ ή το Υ:


SBE, οι αντιμνημονιακοί πάντως λένε να πληρώσουν τα μέτρα μόνον οι του _Μένουμε Ευρώπη_.


----------



## Marinos (Jun 23, 2015)

SBE said:


> Οπότε Μαρίνο, με τον ΣΥΡΙΖΑ να γίνεται μνημονιακό κόμμα, οι αντιμνημονιακές επιλογές λιγοστεύουν. Ποιός έχει απομεινει; Το ΚΚΕ, φυσικά. Οπότε ελπίζουμε η επόμενη αντιμνημονιακή κυβέρνηση της Ελλάδας να είναι από το ΚΚΕ.
> (αν ποτέ δείξει ότι παει προς τα εκεί το πράμα θα κατέβω Ελλάδα να ψηφίσω ΚΚΕ δαγκωτό, γιατί μας αξίζει να τους δοκιμάσουμε όλους)



Χεχέ.


----------



## SBE (Jun 23, 2015)

Zazula said:


> SBE, οι αντιμνημονιακοί πάντως λένε να πληρώσουν τα μέτρα μόνον οι του _Μένουμε Ευρώπη_.



Οι αντιμνημονιακοί είναι του δόγματος λέμε και κανένα ανέκδοτο να περάσει η ώρα.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 23, 2015)

Εχμ, να θυμίσω ότι αντιμνημονιακή είναι και η ΧΑ.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 23, 2015)

SBE said:


> (αν ποτέ δείξει ότι πάει προς τα εκεί το πράμα θα κατέβω Ελλάδα να ψηφίσω ΚΚΕ δαγκωτό, γιατί μας αξίζει να τους δοκιμάσουμε όλους)


Τι; Να φύγει το ΚΚΕ απ' την αντιπολίτευση και να γίνει κυβέρνηση; Νομίζω απλώς θα καταγγείλει το αποτέλεσμα των αστικών εκλογικών διαδικασιών και θα αρνηθεί την εντολή.  (Βέβαια αυτό και μόνο αρκεί για να τους ψηφίσουμε όλοι ώστε να τους τρολάρουμε.)


----------



## Costas (Jun 24, 2015)

Zazula said:


> SBE, οι αντιμνημονιακοί πάντως λένε να πληρώσουν τα μέτρα μόνον οι του _Μένουμε Ευρώπη_.


Και οι κατά Σαραντάκο ευρωμαϊντανοί λένε να πληρώσουνε τα "μέτρα Τσίπρα μείον μέτρα Χαρδούβελη" οι συριζανέλες.


----------



## Costas (Jun 24, 2015)

Marinos said:


> Το σκέφτηκα ότι ήταν λίγο αγενής η απάντησή μου -- και δεν ήθελα με κανένα τρόπο να φανεί τέτοια. Δεν θα συμφωνήσεις όμως ότι είναι τραβηγμένος αναχρονισμός να συγκρίνεις οποιαδήποτε ενοποίηση οποιασδήποτε εποχής, αν μη τι άλλο; Ήταν ίδιες οι συνθήκες μετά το 1848 και λίγο πριν την Α΄ Διεθνή, με την τωρινή απόλυτη κυριαρχία του φισκαλιστικού ΤΙΝΑ; Και εδώ, με συγχωρείτε, αλλά το "μένουμε Ευρώπη" ταυτίζεται απολύτως με το "θα κάνω ό,τι κι αν μου πει ο ιδιοκτήτης για να μη με πετάξει έξω": δεν έχετε αφήσει καν περιθώριο για το "δεν θα δώσω νοίκι διότι ουκ αν λάβοις παρά του μη έχοντος". Δεν είναι συνθήκες γκαρσονιέρας, από άποψη εξάρτησης είναι συνθήκες Μανωλάδας.


Η αναφορά του Ένγκελς στον Βίσμαρκ που είχα εγώ στο μυαλό μου είναι του 1870:

(...) to magnify anti-Bismarckism into the sole guiding principle on this account would be absurd. In the first place, Bismarck, as in 1866, is at present doing a bit of our work for us, in his own way and without meaning to, but all the same he is doing it. He is clearing the ground for us better than before. And then we are no longer at the year 1815. The South Germans are bound now to enter the Reichstag and this will develop a counterpoise to Prussianism. Then there are the national duties which will fall to Prussia and which, as you wrote, will from the outset forbid the Russian alliance. In general to try à là Liebknecht to set the clock back on all that has happened since 1866 is senseless. But we know our model South Germans. There is nothing to be done with these fools. 

Εκτός κι αν εσύ έχεις στο νου σου άλλο τσιτάτο. 

Όσο για το τι είναι αναχρονισμός και για το ότι οι ιστορικές, κοινωνικές και οικονομικές συνθήκες δεν είναι οι ίδιες, θα έλεγα ότι στο σπίτι του κρεμασμένου δεν μιλάνε για σκοινί, καθώς θεωρώ ότι ο κομουνισμός του ΚΚΕ είναι ό,τι πιο αναχρονιστικό υπάρχει. Η θέση για εθνική ανεξαρτησία με "φιλολαϊκό" (φοβερός μαρξιστικός όρος αυτός!) περιεχόμενο με έξοδο από την ΕΕ το 2015 έχει τόση σχέση με τη μαρξιστική ανάλυση όση και η τάση του μπακάλη που ονειρεύεται την επιστροφή στην εποχή προ σουπερμάρκετ. Θες να είσαι κομουνιστής; φτιάξε κομουνιστικό μπλοκ για την επικράτηση του κομουνισμού μέσα στην ΕΕ. Δεν απαγορεύεται, όπως απαγορευόταν κάθε άλλη πολιτική κίνηση επί 70 χρόνια στην ΕΣΣΔ και όπως απαγορεύεται 66 χρόνια τώρα στην Κομουνιστική Κίνα, η οποία, παρεμπιπτόντως, πραγματώνει αυτό που θα ήθελαν κάποιοι πολιτικολογούντες: να είχε ζήσει κι άλλο ο Λένιν ώστε να υπάρξει μονοκομματική διχτατορία μαζί με οικονομικό φιλελευθερισμό, μια μακροημέρευση της ΝΕΠ δηλαδή. Ε, το έχουμε στην Κίνα.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 26, 2015)




----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 26, 2015)

Ζώα που δεν καταλαβαίνουν από τέχνη, σάτιρα και παρθένο χιούμορ. Ο Αρκάς είναι ο καλύτερος Έλληνας σκιτσογράφος ever! Κανείς δεν τον φτάνει ούτε στο μικρό του δαχτυλάκι σε πνεύμα και εφευρετικότητα. Χώρια που είναι πραγματικά αστείρευτος, σαν να μην έχει γεράσει το χιούμορ του ούτε μια μέρα. Πραγματικά, ντροπή.


----------



## daeman (Jun 26, 2015)




----------



## rogne (Jun 28, 2015)

Θα βάλω εδώ ένα σύντομο σχόλιο για το δημοψήφισμα: υπάρχουν σοβαρές πιθανότητες ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ να γίνει το πρώτο αντιμνημονιακό κόμμα που θα εφαρμόσει μνημόνιο με πλήρη δημοκρατική νομιμοποίηση (μιας και μια τέτοια νομιμοποίηση μέσω εκλογών αποκλείεται, όπως είναι ευνόητο). Και έτσι το "αγαπημένο" μας δίπολο, αντί να πάει άδοξα στα σκουπίδια, θα πεθάνει με τιμή και δόξα, διαλεκτικά αναιρεμένο...


----------



## nickel (Jun 28, 2015)

rogne said:


> Και έτσι το "αγαπημένο" μας δίπολο, αντί να πάει άδοξα στα σκουπίδια, θα πεθάνει με τιμή και δόξα, διαλεκτικά αναιρεμένο...



Λες; Να δούμε πρώτα τη συμφωνία... Και όταν θα τη δούμε, δεν αποκλείεται να διαιωνιστεί το δίπολο με τη μορφή μνημονιακοί εναντίον συμφωνιακών.


----------



## nickel (Jul 19, 2015)

Γρήγορη ενημέρωση και σ' αυτό το νήμα, μετά το δημοψήφισμα και τις συνομιλίες για το τρίτο μνημόνιο...

Από την κυριακάτικη Καθημερινή, γελοιογραφία του Ανδρέα Πετρουλάκη:


----------



## Earion (Jul 19, 2015)

Δεν είμαι και τόσο βέβαιος.

Ετούτο εδώ όμως είναι πιο αληθινό:






και αιχμηρό.

Δεν μένει παρά να καλωσορίσουμε τον Αλέξη στο έμπεδο των γερμανοτσολιάδων. :cheek:


----------



## nickel (Sep 5, 2015)

[...] αν θέλουν οι πολιτικοί να μη φάνε άλλα αυγά και πέτρες, πρέπει να προσπαθήσουν να εκπαιδεύσουν ξανά τον κόσμο, στρέφοντάς τον προς τη νηφαλιότητα και τον ρεαλισμό. Και για να γίνει αυτό, θα πρέπει οι ίδιοι να δώσουν πρώτοι το καλό παράδειγμα... 

Η κατακλείδα στο άρθρο του Άρη Δημοκίδη στο life, με τίτλο:

*Καλά να πάθουν; 
Πώς μπορούν να εξιλεωθούν όσοι λούζονται τον τερατώδη λαϊκισμό που οι ίδιοι εξέθρεψαν.*
http://www.lifo.gr/print/print_feature/74537?ref=nl_150904

Μακάρι και οι σοβαροί οπαδοί των κομμάτων, δίπλα στα καλά λόγια που θα πουν για το κόμμα τους, δημόσια ή ιδιωτικά, να φροντίζουν πάντα να καταδικάζουν τα φαινόμενα που εξαχρειώνουν την πολιτική ζωή.


----------



## nickel (Apr 13, 2017)

Ο περί βάτων λόγος του αρχιεπισκόπου:

«Βάτα είναι τα άγρια φυτά που όταν κάποιος μπλέξει με αυτά δεν μπορεί να ξεμπλέξει. Είπα ότι αγαπώ, τιμώ, σέβομαι, έχω καλή συνεργασία με τον πρωθυπουργό και σαν πατέρας προς παιδί τον πονάω, τον λυπάμαι, διότι θέλει, αγωνίζεται, προσπαθεί — και είναι αυτά τα βάτα. Τώρα με αναγκάζετε να πω πιο πολλά για να μη δημιουργηθούν παρεξηγήσεις. Για μένα βάτα είναι η τρόικα, για μένα βάτα είναι ο Σόιμπλε, για μένα βάτα είναι το Διεθνές Νομικό (sic) Ταμείο, αν σταθούμε στα εξωτερικά πράγματα, και όλοι εκείνοι οι οποίοι δεν τον βοηθούν όσο πρέπει να ξεπεράσει τα προβλήματά του. Όλα αυτά για μένα είναι βάτα».


----------



## Paradiper_Du (Apr 13, 2017)

Τι υπέροχο μήνυμα καταλλαγής και ειρήνευσης των παθών ενόψει της Εορτής της Αγάπης!
Αντάξιο ενός αληθινού χριστιανού ιεράρχη.

*Αυτός γαρ εστίν η ειρήνη ημών, *
Αυτός πραγματικά είναι για μας η ειρήνη, 

*ο ποιήσας τα αμφότερα έν*
αυτός έκανε τους δύο αντιμαχόμενους κόσμους ένα λαό

*και το μεσότοιχον του φραγμού λύσας, *
και γκρέμισε ... ό,τι σαν τείχος τους χώριζε 

*την έχθραν *
και προκαλούσε έχθρα μεταξύ τους

*εν τη σαρκί αυτού τον νόμον των εντολών εν δόγμασι καταργήσας, *
κατήργησε δηλαδή τον ... νόμο των εντολών και των διατάξεων

*ίνα τους δύο κτίση εν εαυτώ εις ένα καινόν άνθρωπον, *
για να δημιουργήσει με το έργο του από τα δύο εχθρικά μέρη ... μια νέα ανθρωπότητα, 

*ποιών ειρήνην, *
φέρνοντας την ειρήνη.

*και αποκαταλλάξη τους αμφοτέρους εν ενί σώματι ..., αποκτείνας την έχθραν εν αυτώ*
Κι αφού θανάτωσε ... την έχθρα, ένωσε τους δύο πρώην εχθρούς σε ένα σώμα και τους συμφιλίωσε.

*και ελθών ευηγγελίσατο ειρήνην υμίν, τοις μακράν και τοις εγγύς,*
Και ήρθε κι έφερε το χαρμόσυνο μήνυμα της ειρήνης σ’ εσάς, όσους ήσασταν μακριά κι όσους ήσασταν κοντά,

*ότι δι’ αυτού έχομεν την προσαγωγήν οι αμφότεροι εν ενί πνεύματι *
ότι δηλαδή μέσω αυτού μπορούμε μ’ ένα πνεύμα και οι δύο να πλησιάσουμε ...

*προς τον πατέρα. *
τον πατέρα.

Επιστολή προς Εφεσίους 2:14-22


----------



## nickel (Jun 21, 2018)

Μα δεν μπόρεσα να αντισταθώ! (Πετρουλάκης, Καθημερινή 21/6/2018)


----------



## nickel (Jul 4, 2019)

*Οι άλλοι ήταν καλύτερα προετοιμασμένοι*

Αντιγράφω από φατσομπουκικό δημοσίευμα της ΡΓ:

...ο φάκελος; Να σας πω.
Και που λέτε, εκεί που καθόμουνα με τον Γιάνη-το-χαμένο-μου-νι, και ετοιμάζαμε τις προτάσεις για το φορολογικό, περνάει ένα ρακούν, δίνει μια μπρρραφ στο ποτήρι με το φραπέ, κάνει τα έγγραφα μούσκεμα, κι έπειτα κάνει μια χρρρρραπ και αρπάζει τον φάκελο, και μετά κάνει μια ζβββίουου, και μην τον είδατε. Αυτά. Τι φάκελο μου λέτε τώρα.
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=2294432760820921&set=a.1376849319245941&type=3

Ας κλείσουμε έτσι αυτά τα τεσσεράμισι χρόνια της αφέλειας.


----------



## nickel (Jul 6, 2019)

Μια παραπομπή, για να μας βρίσκεται, στην πιο επαγγελματική δημοσιογραφική δουλειά που έχω διαβάσει ποτέ (την _Τελευταία μπλόφα_, που έγραψαν η Ελένη Βαρβιτσιώτη και η Βικτώρια Δενδρινού για τις διαπραγματεύσεις του πρώτου μισού του 2015).

https://www.iefimerida.gr/politiki/...a6Cb11Fi6ZkZa3AhjmxQkDzISTNac-Gt0_FAg7RyQQaxI


----------

